# علـــــــــــــوم الارض واقسامــــــــــــها



## احمد عباس الخطيب (22 يوليو 2009)

علـــــــــــــوم الارض واقسامــــــــــــها ​ 






​ 





​ 





​


----------



## ahmad.rezk (24 يوليو 2009)

thax man
i wish see anothe sub with more explnation 4 all sciences individually

thax again


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرا سيدى الفاضل على ردك
وانتظروا منى الاضافة ....ومنكم ايضا
عن هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل عن الارض ,واقسامها
انتظر مساهماتكم الفعالة للملتقى الغالى


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (26 يوليو 2009)

بداية ...سنتكلم عن الارض (كوكبنا )بصفة عامة
ثم نتطرق الى اقسامه بشئ من التفصيل 
ارجو منكم المشاركة والدعم فى الموضوع

*الأرض*​*2- 1 قصة الأرض ( ملامح الأرض )*​تكونت الأرض من سحابة هائلة تدور حول نفسها من غازات ملتهبة منذ حوالى 4600 مليون سنة . وعندما بردت هذه الغازات وتكاثفت تكونت الصخور ، وغطت البراكين بعدها الكرة الأرضية تدفع ببخار الماء الساخن فتكونت بذلك البحار وكان الجو مكونا من غازات مثل الميثان وأول أكسيد الكربون والأمونيا وكان البرق والعواصف الشديدة والأمطار منتشرة فى جو الأرض.
*



*
هذا هو التصور المبدئى الذى افترضه العلماء الذى يصور بدايات الأرض حين نشأتها . غير أن نشأة الأرض ذاتها مرتبطة بنشأة المجموعة الشمسية التى يمكن إجمالها من الخطوات التالية : 
1- يعتقد فريق من العلماء أن قصة الأرض بدأت عندما تجمعت سحابة عملاقة تدور فى الفضاء مكونة من غازات وغبار منذ ما يقرب من 13 بليون سنة حسب بعض التقديرات . 
*وظلت هذه السحابة الكونية *تكبر وتزداد2 فى الحجم ثم مالبثت أن صارت كروية الشكل تقريبا . 
*



*
3- وبعد ذلك تجمعت كرة ضخمة من الغاز فى وسط السحابة الكونية ثم راحت كرات أصغر تتجمع مع بعضها البعض فى أطراف السحابة بفعل الجاذبية التى سحبت جزئيات الغبار والغاز تدور جميعها حول تلك الكرة الضخمة التى أصبحت فيما بعد "الشمس" .
*



*
4- وأخيرا وبعد أكثر من 4 بليون سنة ظلت الكرات تدور حول الشمس ولم تكن هذه الكرات سوى الأرض وبقية الكواكب الأخرى التى عرفت باسم "المجموعة الشمسية".
*



*

*2** ـ 2 أصل الأرض ( بدايات التكوين والحياة )*

*إن الحديث عن نشأة الأرض مرتبط بالحديث عن نشأة المجموعة الشمسية ككل وقد تعددت الآراء والنظريات والفرضيات بشأن تلك النشأة . *
فمن المعروف عن نشأة المجموعة الشمسية التى ينتمى إليها كوكب الأرض هو ما أمكن التوصل إليه من مشاهدة مجموعات أخرى مماثلة تمر الآن خلال مراحل تطور مختلفة متتابعة وطبقا لأحدث الفرضيات ، فلقد نشأت المجموعة الشمسية عن سحابة حلزونية مفلطحة من الدخان والغازات ، تدور حول نفسها فى الفضاء ، تجمعت فيها الجسيمات وتقاربت بعضها من بعض بفعل قوى التجاذب التثاقلى ، لتكون عدداً من الأجسام المحددة المعالم ، هى الشمس والكواكب والأقمار والكويكبات الموجودة فى مجموعتنا الشمسية . 
ويرجع تاريخ تكون الأرض والقمر إلى حوالى 4600 مليون سنة ، كما تدل على ذلك الدراسات العديدة المتاحة . ومن دراسة الطريقة التى تكونت بها الأرض ، يمكننا أن نستنتج بعض المعلومات عن بنيتها الداخلية . فعندما تراكمت الجسيمات لتكون الأرض تحركت المواد الأثقل إلى الداخل بفعل الجاذبية ، بينما تراكمت المواد الأخف كثافة إلى الخـارج مـن هذه النواة فيما يشبه الفرز الداخلى ويعرف بالتطبق بفعل الكثافة Density Layering .
وللأرض نفس النوع من التطابق حيث تشكل هذه الطبقات نطاقات متحدة المركز ، الخارجى منها مايعرف بالغلاف الجوى Atmosphere يليه غلاف مائى شبه متصل ، ويشمل المحيطات والبحار والأنهار ، وهو مايعرف بالغلاف المائى Hydrosphere وإلى الداخل تأتى الصخور الصلدة للأرض،والتى تكون الغلاف الصخرىLithosphere وكانت الأرض فى البداية كتلة غازية متأججة ، وتدريجياً تحولت قشرتها إلى سائل ، وتصلبت فى مواضع ، وبقيت الحمم المصهورة تندفع من البراكين المتعددة بالإضافة إلى إندفاع غازات بكميات كبيرة من بينها بخار الماء الذى كان يتكاثف ويسقط مطراً لا يلبث أن يتبخر مرة أخرى لشدة حرارة سطح الأرض . واستمرت الأمطار ملايين السنين ، وبذا ساعدت على تبريد سطح الأرض . فاستقرت مياه الأمطار فى المنخفضات والقيعان ، مكونة البحار والمحيطات . 
وعلى الرغم من أن بدايات الحياة على الأرض يحوطها غموض شديد ويثار حولها جدل كبير من العلماء غير أن فريقاً منهم يرجح أن بدايات الحياة قد ظهرت على الأرض منذ أكثر من 3000 مليون سنة فى صورة خلايا بدائية التى حصلت على غذائها عن طريق التغذية العضوية وذلك بالتهامها المركبات العضوية الموجودة وقتها مثل الميثان . وكان من نتيجة التغذية العضوية أن ظهرت عملية التنفس اللاهوائى والتى من نتائجها تكون ثانى أكسيد الكربون لأول مرة فى الجو وبتوفر ثانى أكسيد الكربون وضوء الشمس والماء تطورت الخلايا البدائية وأخذت تستخدم هذه المواد الثلاثة فى إعداد غذائها وهكذا ظهرت التغذية الذاتية والتى كان من نتائجها تكون غاز الأكسجين وبالتالى أصبح الجو صالحا للتنفس.
وقد تطورت فيما بعد هذه الخلايا البدائية إلى خلايا الطلائعيات Protista التى تجمعت مع بعضها البعض مكونة الطحالب Algae والفطريات Fungi والأوليات Protozoa وبعد ذلك ظهرت مجموعة جديدة من الكائنات الحية عديدة الخلايا أكثر تعقيداً تسمى بمجموعة التوالى الحيوانية Metaphyta تلك كانت بدايات الحياة على الأرض التى لم تظهر بصورة واضحة فى الصخور.
*وعندما نأتى إلى الحياة الظاهرة ذات الأدلة الملموسة سوف نجدها بدأت قبل حوالى 800 مليون سنة وكانت البداية فى عصر الكمبرى Cambrian حيث ظهرت ثلاثيات الفصوص Trilobites وتلا ذلك عصور جيولوجية حيث تميز كل عصر بنوع خاص من الحفريات التى سادت فيه فعلى سبيل المثال فإن الأسماك سادت فى العصر الديفونى Devonian 408 ـ 360 مليون سنة كما سادت البرمائيات فى العصر البرمى Permian 286 ـ 245 مليون سنة أما الديناصورات فقد سادت حقب الحياة المتوسطة وعلى الأخص فى العصر الجوراسى Jurrasic 208 ـ 144 مليون سنة وعندما نأتى إلى حقب الحياة الحديثة أى منذ 66 مليون سنة نجد أن ما ساد فيها من حيوان ونبات هو قريب الشبه بما هو سائد الآن .*

*2-3. تركيب الكرة الأرضية
*
*استطاع العلماء أن يصوروا لنا تركيب الكرة الأرضية وأن يقسموها إلى نطاقات من سطحها إلى مركزها على النحو التالى : ـ*
*1 ـ القشرة الأرضية Crust 
2 ـ وشاح القشرة Mantle
3ـ اللب Core
وفيما يلى وصف موجز لكل من هذه النطاقات :
*​*أولاً : ـ قشرة الأرض Crust :
*
*نحن نعيش على سطح القشرة الأرضية ولكننا لا نرى إلا الجزء الضيئل منها . إذ أنها مغطاة فى كثير من أجزائها برواسب سميكة يترواح سمك هذه القشرة بين 30-60 كم تحت الكتل القارية تقريباً . وتكون الصخور الرسوبية ( الحجر الجيرى ، الطين ، الطفل ، الحجر الرملى ) جزءاً رقيقاً من سطح القشرة الأرضية فى حين أن الجزء الأعظم منها يتكون من صخور نارية Igneous Rocks مثل الجرانيت والبازلت . وتتكون القشرة الأرضية من نطاقين أو طبقتين هما : ـ*
*أ – الطبقة الخارجية أو طبقة السيال Sial :*
حيث أن عنصر السيليكون Si من مكونات صخور هذه الطبقة ثم يليه فى النسبة عنصر الألومينيوم Al . لذا فقد أطلق على هذه الطبقة اسم "سيال" وهى كلمة مكونة من الحرفين الأولين لكل من كلمتى السيليكون والألومنيوم . وتتميز صخور هذه الطبقة بلونها الفاتح وخفة أوزانها النوعيه ، إذ يبلغ متوسط وزنها النوعى 2.7 تقريبا وكثيرا ما تعرف هذه الطبقة بطبقة الجرانيت لأن صخور الجرانيت والصخور المماثلة لها هى الصخور الأساسية المكونة لهذه الطبقة وتوجد طبقة السيال فى الأجزاء القارية من القشرة الأرضية ( أى تحت القارات فقط ) ولا توجد فى قاع المحيطات . 
*ب- الطبقة الداخلية أو السيما Sima* : 
*وأهم العناصر المكونة لصخور هذه الطبقة عنصر السيليكون ويليه فى النسبة عنصر الماغنسيوم . لذا فقد أطلق على هذه الطبقة "السيما" ، وهو اسم مكون من الحرف الأول والثانى لكل من كلمتى السيليكون الماغنسيوم . وتعرف هذه الطبقة باسم طبقة البازلت ، لأن صخور البازلت والصخور المماثلة له هى الصخور الأساسية لهذه الطبقة . ومعظم صخور هذه الطبقة داكنة اللون ثقيلة الوزن النوعى نسبياً ، (إذ يبلغ وزنها النوعى حوالى 3.6 ) وتوجد هذه الطبقة تحت السيال فى القارات فى حين أنها فى قاع المحيطات لا يغطيها إلا طبقة رقيقة من الصخور الرسوبية . من هذا نلاحظ ان القشرة الأرضية سميكة فى القارات إذ يترواح سمكها بين ( 30 –60 كم ) تتكون من طبقتى السيال و السيما معا ، فى حين أنها قليلة السمك تحت المياه فى المحيطات إذ يصل سمكها إلى 5 كم تقريبا و تتكون من طبقة السيما فقط .*

*ثانيا : وشاح الأرض Mantle :
*
*تمثل هذه المنطقة حوالى 85 % من الحجم الكلى للكرة الأرضية و سمكها حوالى 2900 كم . وتفصل هذه المنطقة عن القشرة الأرضية التى تعلوها بحد الفاصل أطلق عليه اسم " فاصل موهو" نسبة الى العالم اليوغسلافى موهو روفيشيك Mohorovicic **الذى اكتشفه حيث لاحظ هذا العالم أن سرعة الموجات الزلزالية تتغير فجأة عند دخولها منطقة وشاح الأرض الأكثر كثافة من القشرة الأرضية . والمعروف أن هذه المنطقة مكونة من صخور أكثر قتامة فى اللون وأكبر كثافة من صخور القشرة الأرضية التى تعلوها . ويتراوح وزنها النوعى بين 5-8 وتعتبر منطقة الوشاح المنطقة التى تحدث فيها كل القوى المسببة للاضطرابات والحركات الأرضية على مختلف أنواعها مثل البراكين والحركات الأرضية السريعة منها والبطيئة وما ينتج عنها من تغيرات فى شكل الكرة الأرضية ومظاهر السطح فيها كبناء الجبال والقارات وهبوط قيعان المحيطات وتكوين الأخاديد العظيمة .*
*ثالثا : نواة الأرض Core :

**يشكل لب الأرض الكتلة المركزية للكرة الأرضية ويبدأ من عمق 2900 كم إلى مركز الأرض ويحيطه من الخارج وشاح الأرض . وقد تمكن العلماء من تمييز منطقتين واضحتين فى لب الأرض هما : **اللب الخارجىOuter Core واللب الداخلىInner Core ( أو المركزى Central Core) واللب الخارجى منطقة سمكها حوالى 2270 كم ، تمتد ما بين منطقة وشاح الأرض واللب المركزى . *
*



*
*ويعتقد أن اللب الخارجى غنى جدا بالعناصر الفلزية الثقيلة مثل الحديد *والنيكل كما يعتقد أن صخور هذه المنطقة توجد فى حالة مصهورة ، بسبب الحرارة العالية . أما اللب المركزى أو قلب الأرض فيعتقد أنه يتكون من كرة مركزية قطرها 1216 كم تتكون من عناصر فلزية ثقيلة ، أهمها الحديد والنيكل كما يعتقد أن صخور اللب الداخلى توجد فى الحالة الصلبة على الرغم من الحرارة العالية لمركز الأرض ، والتى تقدر بحوالى 6000 درجة سيليزية وذلك نتيجة للضغط الهائل الواقع عليها من ثقل ما يعلوها من صخور ويبلغ متوسط كثافة مكونات اللب الداخلى بين 14.5-18 جم/ سم3 .​
منقول


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (26 يوليو 2009)

*الطيات والصدوع والفواصل*​
*تتعرض الصخور بعد تكونها لتأثير عدة قوى تغير من وضعها الأصلى ، وعلى سبيل المثال فإن الوضع الأصلى للصخور الرسوبية هو الوضع الأفقى إلا أنه يحدث أن تتعرض هذه الصخور لقوى ضغط أو شد ينتج عنه إنثناءات وتجعدات تعرف بالطيات Folds أو شقوق تعرف بالفواصل Joints أو تفلق وتكسر فيها تعرف بالصدوع Faults .
*
*أولا : الطيــات 
مصطلح يطلق على التشوهات التى تنتاب طبقات الصخور الرسوبية فتشكلها فى صورة ثنيات كتلك التى يحدثها ضغط جانبى على حدود الطبقة الصخرية ، ويختلف طول وعرض هذه الثنيات من بضعة سنتيمترات إلى عدة كيلومترات .

هناك أنواع كثيرة من الطيات أهما ما يلى : ـ*​*1-التحدب المتماثل Symmaterical Anticline:
وهو طيه إلى أعلى ، وفى هذه الحالة يتجه جناحا الطية إلى أسفل ويكونان متباعدين ويكون ميلهما على الجانبين بالنسبة للمستوى الأفقى بنفس الزاوية .*
*2- التقعر التماثل Symmetrical Syncline:
وهو طيه إلى أسفل وفى هذه الحالة يتجه جناحا الطية إلى أعلى ويكونان متباعدين ويكون ميلهما على الجانبين بالنسبة للمستوى الأفقى بنفس الزاوية تقريبا .*
*ويسمى أعلى طية المحدبة بالقمة Crest وأسفل الطية المقعرة بالقاع Trough، والمستوى الذى ينصف الزاوية بين جناحى الطية يسمى المستوى المحوري للطية Axial Plane، أما الخط الناتج عن تقاطع المستوى المحورى مع سطح طبقة فهو المحورAxis . ويمر هذا الخط عادة بقمة الطية المحدبة أو بقاع الطية المقعرة . وعندما يتآكل أعلى الطية المحدبة أو المقعرة بعوامل التعرية فإن الطبقات المكونة للطية تظهر على سطح الأرض على جانبى المستوى المحورى لها وتكرر نفسها على الجانبين فيكون ذلك دلالة على وجود الطية . *



*



*



*



*

​*3- الطية غير المتماثلة Asymmetical Fold:**
وهى الطية يكون ميل جناحاها غير متساو وبالتالى فإن المستوى المحورى الذى ينصف الزاوية بين الجناحين يكون مائلا عن الوضع الرأسى .*
*



*

*4- الطية المقلوبة Overturned Fold:
هى تلك التى يزيد فيها مقدار عدم التماثل حتى يزيد الميل فى أحد جناحيها على 90ْ، وفى هذه الحالة يكون المستوى المحورى مائلا عن المستوى الرأسى بدرجة كبيرة وتكون الطبقات المكونة لأحد الجناحين مقلوبة .*

*5- الطية المضطجعة Recumbent Fold:*
*وهذا تمثل أقصى حالات الانقلاب فى الطيات عندما يكون جناحا الطية مائلين فى نفس الإتجاه ، والمستوى المحورى فى وضع أفقى أو قريب من الأفقى حتى أن جناحى الطية يكونان تقريبا متوزايين واحد منها فوق الآخر.*
*



*
*6- القبة Dome :
وهذا التركيب تميل فيه الطبقات من جميع الإتجاهات بعيدا عن نقطة متوسطة تسمى مركز القبة . *

*



*
*7- الحوض Basin :
وهى الطية التى تميل فيها الطبقات إلى الداخل فى جميع الإتجاهات نحو نقطة متوسطة تسمى مركز الحوض ، وهى عكس القبة .*
*



*
*ثانيا : الصــدوع
الصــدع كسر أو فاصل فى مجموعة من الصخور يصاحبه انزلاق أو حركة للصخور على جانب واحد منه على الأقل . بحيث تزاح الصخور فى ذلك الجانب بالنسبة لنظائرها فى جانب الآخر من الصدع . ويتراوح مقدار الإزاحة أو الحركة فى تكون الصدوع من بضعة سنتيمترات إلى مئات الأمتار وتحدث الحركة الناشئة من تكون الصدوع فجأة أحيانا وعلى فترات متلاحقة ، وأحيانا تحدث فى بطء شديد يحدث لا يشعر بها الإنسان . وتعتبر الحركات المفاجئة نتيجة تكون الصدوع من الأسباب الرئيسية فى حدوث الزلازل أما الحركات البطيئة فتكون عادة على نطاق واسع وتستغرق أزمانا طويلة وتعد من العوامل الهامة فى تكوين الصدوع الكبيرة وتشويه القشرة الأرضية .
وتوجد الصدوع على أنواع كثيرة تتوقف على نوع الحركة المحدثة لها إذا ما كانت شداً أو ضغطا ، وعلى علاقة اتجاه الصدوع أو مضربة باتجاه الطبقات . 

من أهم الأنواع ما يأتى : ـ*​*1 - الصدع العادى Normal Fault :
وتكون فيه الرميه فى اتجاه ميل الصدع . وهو ينتج من حركات الشد والانزلاق ، وينتج عنها ازدياد طول المسافة الأفقية التى كانت تغطيها الطبقات أصلا . وتنشأ هذه الزيادة من أن الحائط العلوى ينزلق إلى أسفل بالنسبة للحائط السفلى . 
*
*2- الصدع المعكوس Reverse or Thrust fault:
تكون الرمية فى اتجاه مضاد لميل الصدع وهو ينتج من الحركات الضغط الجانبى . وفى هذا النوع من الصدوع يتحرك الحائط العلوى إلى أعلى بالنسبة للحائط السفلى . 
*
*



*​*



*​*
3- الصدوع المدرجة Step Faults :
وهى مجموعات متوازية متدرجة من الصدوع تشبه السلم أو الدرج وتكون رمياتها فى اتجاه واحد . 
*
*4- الصدوع البارزة Graben Faults:
وهذه مجموعات من الصدوع ترمى جزء منها فى اتجاه ويرمى الجزء الأكبر فى الإتجاه وترمى الجزء الأكبر فى الاتجاه المضاد فتتكون بذلك كتلة عالية من الطبقات على جانبيها كتل من نفس الطبقات على مستوى أقل . *
*5- الصدوع الخسيفة Horst Faults :
وهذه مجموعات من الصدوع ترمى مجموعة منها فى الإتجاه وترمى المجموعة الأخرى فى نفس الإتجاه فيتسبب عن ذلك خفض الكتل الوسطى من الطبقات إلى أسفل بالنسبة للكتل الجانبية . *
*



*

*ثالثاً : الفواصل
هى شقوق تكونت فى الصخور دون أن يحدث نتيجة لتكونها أى انزلاق أو حركة على جانبى الشق ، ولا يخلو تقريبا أى صخر متصلب من هذه الشقوق ، وهى تتراوح فى الاتساع من شقوق قد لا ترى إلا بالعدسة إلى تصاعدت هائلة ذات امتداد كبير وقد تتسع مثل هذه الفواصل اتساعا كبيرا نتيجة الإذابة أو عوامل التعرية الأخرى ، وتوجد الفواصل فى الصخور عادة على هيئة مجموعات، كل مجموعة تشمل فواصل من نوع واحد، أى لها نفس الميل والاتجاه . 
*​*



**



**



*
​


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (26 يوليو 2009)

*القوى والعمليات الداخلية*


تمهيــد : 
*لعل الحقيقية المؤكدة والثابتة فى علوم الجيولوجيا هو أنه لا يوجد شئ ثابت على وجه الأرض . فمنذ أن استوت الأرض واتخذت مدارها حول الشمس لم تستقر على حال ولم يثبت لها سطح فالجبال الشاهقة أصبحت أثرا بعد عين وربما حل محلها واد أو سهل أو ربما صارت منخفضات . وما انخفض من الأرض صار جبلا أو ربما سلسلة من الجبال . فالتغيير شامل لا يختص ببقعة دون غيرها أو مكان بعينة . 
وقد لا يلحظ الإنسان مثل هذا التغيير أو قد يراه أحيانا غير ذى شأن لضآلته غير أن الحكم هذا ليس حكما على غير أساس فحسب بل أنه حكم خاطئ جملة وتفصيلا إذ أن التغيير الذى يستغرقه طيلة عمر الإنسان . إنما هو تغيير غير محسوس ، وأن التغيير الذى نعنيه هنا يستغرق ملايين السنين . وهو تغيير دائم قد يبطئ أحيانا وقد يسرع فى أحيان أخرى إلا أنه لا يتوقف على الإطلاق . 
وعلى هذا فالأرض التى نقف عليها الآن لم تكن كذلك فى الماضى ولن تكون كذلك فى المستقبل . وربما تدفعنا هذه الحقيقة إلى تساؤل عن السبب أو الأسباب فى هذا التغيير . والحقيقة أنه ليس سببا واحدا وإنما هى جملة أسباب قد تعمل أحيانا فرادى وقد تعمل أحيانا مجتمعه . ولقد استقر الأمر فى نهاية المطاف على أن السبب فى تغيير وجه الأرض ـ أو بلغة الجيولوجيا ـ تشكيل معالم سطح الأرض يكمن فى نوعين من مجموعات القوى . قوى داخلية وقوى خارجية . وتختص القوى الداخلية بكل ما يجرى دون السطح أى ما يجرى فى باطن الأرض من حركات الألواح أو الصفائح المكونة لسطح الأرض تلك الحركات التى اشتهرت باسم الألواح التكتونية Plate Tectonic وما يتسبب عنها من تكون الجبال وحدوث الطيات والصدوع والبراكين والزلازل التى يظهر تأثيرها على سطح القشرة الأرضية. 
أما القوى الخارجية فيمكن التعبير عنها بانها نتاج الصراع الأبدى والدائم بين الرياح والمياه من جهة ضد اليابسة من جهة أخرى .
ذلك الصراع الذى يعبر عنه بلغة الجيولوجيا بالتجويه Weathering بنوعيها الميكانيكى والكيميائى وما يتبعها من نقل نواتجها وترسيبها وكذلك دور الأنهار والبحار فى تشكيل معالم سطح الأرض والتى من أثارها أيضا الدور الذى تلعبه المياه الجوفية فى هذا الشأن . *
الانجراف القارى :
*من التساؤلات التى شغلت الباب العلماء والباحثين . تلك التساؤلات التى تتعلق بالأرض وما عليها من قارات . غير أن سؤالا واحد قد حظى بقدر كبير من الاهتمام وهو ، كيف نشأت القارات ؟ وعلى الرغم من كثرة الفروض والنظريات التى هى أقرب ما تكون إلى الاجتهاد فى الرأى إلا أن أيا منها لم يصمد أمام المحك العلمى السليم حتى جاء العالم الألمانى الفرد فاجنر Wagner . فقد توصل هذا العالم إلى نظرية سبقت زمانها ونشرها سنة 1915 فى كتابة " أصل القارات والمحيطات " عرفت بنظرية الانجراف القارى Continental Drift وتتلخص فروض هذه النظرية بوجه إجمالى فيما يلى : ـ
*​*1- كانت القارات منذ ما يزيد عن 200 مليون سنة مجتمعه فى كتلة قارية عظمى تعرف باسم بانجيا Pangea التى تعنى كل العالم أو أم القارات ويحيط بها محيط كبير يسمى Panthalassa الذى يعنى أبو المحيطات .*
*



*
*2- ومنذ حوالى 190 مليون سنة أى فى أوائل العصر الجوراسى Jurassic بدأت هذه الكتلة القارية العظمى (بانجيا) فى التشفق إلى كتلتين أحدهما شمالية وتعرف باسم لوراسيا Laurasia ( وتشمل أمريكا الشمالية وأوروبا وأسـيا ) والآخرى جنوبيـة وتعـرف باسم جوندوانا Gondwana ( وتشمل أمريكا الجنوبية وأفريقيا واستراليا وشبه القارة الهندية ) .
ويفصل لوراسيا عن جندوانا بحر هائل الاتساع يسمى بحر التيثيس Tethys . ومن ظواهر هذا العصر سيادة الزواحف البرية والبحرية وعلى رأسها الديناصورات .
*
*3- منذ حوالى 136 مليون سنة أى فى نهاية عصر الجوراسى Jurassic وبداية عصر الكريتاسى ( الطباشيرى ) Cretaceous بدأت كل من أمريكا الشمالية وأوراسيا Eurasia( أوروبا وأسيا ) فى الانفصال والابتعاد عن بعضها البعض . ونفس الشئ حدث بالنسبة لقارة جندوانا التى انقسمت إلى كتلتين هما أمريكا الجنوبية وأفريقيا كما بدأت كل من الهند واستراليا فى الانفصال والاتجاه فى طريقهما إلى موقعهما الحالى .*
*



*
*كما أخذ بحر التيثيز فى الانكماش تدريجيا كما بدأ المحيط الأطلنطى فى التكون وفى هذه الفترة سادت أنواع الزواحف بأجناسها وطوائفها المختلفة ولاسيما الديناصورات حيث عرف العصر الجوراسى بأنه العصر الذهبى للديناصورات .
*
*4- منذ 65 مليون سنة أخذ وضع القارات يقترب من وضعها الحالى فقد واصلت الهند تقدمها نحو موضعها الحالى لتلتحم بالجزء الجنوبى من آسيا كما واصلت أمريكا الشمالية الابتعاد عن قارة أوراسيا شرقا كما انفصلت جزيرة مدغشقر ( مالاجاشى ) عن أفريقيا . كما واصلت أيضا استراليا تقدمها نحو الشرق ، بعد انفصالها عن القارة القطبية الجنوبية والتى تعرف بقارة انتاركاتيكا Antarctica .*
*



*
ويلاحظ فى هذه الفترة اتساع المحيط الأطلنطى وانكماش بحر التيثيس . أما بالنسبة للحياة فقد انقرضت الديناصورات فى أواخر عصر الطباشيرى وبدأت الثدييات فى الظهور كما انتشرت وتنوعت النباتات الزهرية .

5- وبعد مرور 65 مليون سنة تحركت الهند والتحمت بقارة آسيا مكونة جبال الهيمالايا ويعتقد أن استمرار تقدم الهند نحو الشمال هو السبب فى الزلازل التى تحدث فى هذا الجزء العالم .
وقد واصل بحر التيثيس انكماشه وتقلصه حتى وصل إلى ما عليه الآن البحر الأبيض المتوسط الذى هو بقايا بحر التيثيز . وفى أثناء ذلك انفصلت جرينلاند عن أوراسيا لتستقر فى وضعها الحالى . 

*



*
الأدلة على الانجراف القارى :
تلك كانت الملامح الأساسية لنظرية الانجراف القارى لفاجنر . وكأى نظرية من النظريات فإنها لا تخلو من مؤيدين يدافعون عنها ويجمعون الأدلة لإثباتها كما لا تخلو أيضا من المعارضين الذين يبرزون أوجه النقص فيها . وقد قام فاجنر ومؤيدو نظريته حتى بعد وفاته من تقديم الدليل تلو الديل فى إثبات صحة ما توصل إليه فى الأدلة التالية .

1- التوافق الشكلى لحواف القارات : ـ
لفت نظر العالم الألمانى فاجنر الشبه الكبير فى شكل حواف القارات على جانبى المحيط الأطلسى . وقد شجع هذا التوافق فاجنر على أن يفترض أن هذه القارات كانت متصلة بعضها بعض لذا حاول إعادة تشكليلها بقد قفل المحيط الأطلسى .
*وقد لقيت هذه المحاولة معارضة شديدة باعتبار أن حواف هذه القارات قد تغيرت كثيرا بفعل عوامل التعرية . غير أن العالم بولارد Bullardقام فى أوائل الستينات بوضع القارات بعضها مع بعض باستعمال الحاسب الآلى فوجد أن هناك تطابقا بين حواف القارات عند عمق 900 مترا تقريبا .*
*



*
*ومن أحسن أمثلة على هذا التطابق الهندسى Geometric Fit هو انطباق الساحل الشرقى لقارة أمريكا الجنوبية مع الساحل الغربى لقارة أفريقيا مما يؤكد أن هاتين القارتين كانتا ملتصقتين قبل إنفصالهما ثم تحركتا بعيد عن بعضهما ، ومما يزيد تأكيد التصاق القارات المتجاورة فى الأزمنة الجيولوجية القديمة هو تشابه القطاعات الصخرية والتراكيب الجيولوجية بينها . فعلى سبيل المثال يوجد تشابه واضح بين القطاعات الطبقية التى تتراوح عمرها من العصر السيلورى إلى العصر الكريتاسى للبرازيل مع تلك الموجودة فى جنوب غرب أفريقيا .كما يمكن كذلك تتابع التراكيب الجيولوجية بين القارتين .*

2- المناخ القديم :
*فى ظل القانون الجيولوجى الشهير الذى ينص على أن الحاضر مفتاح الماضى أى أن العمليات الجيولوجية السائدة فى الوقت الحالى هى نفس العمليات الجيولوجية التى كانت سائدة فى الزمن الماضى تقريبا فإنه يمكن استخدام بعض أنواع الصخور الرسوبية كمؤشر لمعرفة المناخ الذى كان سائدا أثناء ترسبيها .*
*



*
*وعلى سبيل المثال فإن طبقات الرمل الأحمر تترسب فى المناطق الدافئة والقاحلة أما فى المناطق الباردة فإنه يترسب خليط من الجلاميد Boulders والرمل والغرين والطين المعروف باسم التليت Tillites ( هو صخر رسوبى يترسب مباشرة من المثالج وأغطية الجليد ) .
وفى ظل هذا القانون الجيولوجى فإن وجود طبقات من الرمل الأحمر التابع لعصر الترياسى Triassic فى إنجلترا يدل على أن إنجلترا كانت فى العصر الترياسى فى مناطق تتمتع بمناخ دافئ وقاحل ومعنى هذا أنها كانت فى موقع قريب من خط الإستواء ثم زحفت إلى مكانها الحالى .*وفى المقابل فإن الطين المعروف باسم التليت والذى وجد فى الجزء الجنوبى فى كل من أفريقيا وأمريكا الجنوبية والهند وأستراليا يدل على أن مناخ هذه المناطق كان باردا ومتجمدا ثم زحفت حتى وصلت إلى موقعها الحالى القريب من خط الاستواء . مما يدل على أن القارات المنفصلة عن بعضها البعض الآن كانت جمعيها كتلة واحدة ثم توالى انفصالها عن بعضها البعض .

*3- تشابه الحفريات :
أشارت الدراسات الحفرية إلى وجود تشابه فى الحفريات بين أمريكا الجنوبية وأفريقيا خاصة فى أنماط حياة حقب الحياة المتوسطة Mesozoic مما يدل على التحام أمريكا الجنوبية وأفريقيا فى الماضى . *
*



*
*على أن المعارضين لهذه الفكرة قالوا أن هذا نشأ من وجود جسر أرضى يربط بين قارتى وأمريكا الجنوبية . غير أن فاجنر لجأ لتأكيد نظريته إلى الاستعانة بالكائنات التى ليس فى مقدورها الانتقال عبر المحيطات الحالية . وذلك بالاستعانة بنبات الجلوسبتريس Glossopteris (وهو نوع من النباتات السرخسية ) الذى وجد منتشرا فى القارات الجنوبية ( أفريقيا ، أمريكا الجنوبية ، آسيا ) أثناء حقب الحياة المتوسطة الذى اكتشفت حفرياته فيما بعد فى القارة المتجمدة الجنوبية .
أما فى جانب الحفريات الحيوانية فقد وجدت بقايا لنوع من الزواحف السابحة من جنس ميزوسوراس Msosaurs فى كل من شرقى أمريكا الجنوبية وغرب أقريقيا مما يؤكد على أن أمريكا الجنوبية وأفريقيا كانتا قارة واحدة .*إن وجود مجموعات متماثلة من الحفريات الحيوانية والنباتية فى قارات يفصلها عن بعضها الآن محيطات لهو دليل على أن تلك القارات كانت ملتصقة مع بعضها فى وقت معيشة تلك الحيوانات والنباتات حيث أنه من غير المعقول أن تكون هذه الكائنات الحية قد استطاعت أن تعبر تلك المحيطات العميقة .

4- المغناطيسية القديمة :
عندما يبرد مصهور نوع ما من الصخورفى المجال المغناطيسى الأرضى . تكتسب المعادن المختلفة التى فى هذا الصخر مغناطيسية موازية لخطوط القوى المغناطيسية الأرضية . بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن دقائق المواد المغناطيسية التى توجد فى الصخور الرسوبية تقوم بترتيب نفسها موازية للمجال المغناطيسى الأرضى فى هذا المكان . أى أن الصخور التى تكونت فى الأزمنة الجيولوجية السابقة تبنى فى داخلها سجلا لاتجاه المجال المغناطيسى والأقطاب المغناطيسية فى هذا الزمن الذى تكونت فيه . 
*ويعتمد أسلوب دراسة المغناطيسية القديمة على وجود بعض المعادن التى تعمل كبوصلات داخل صخور معينة . وتكثر هذه المعادن الغنية بالحديد مثل المجناتيت على سبيل المثال فى طفوح اللابة ذات التكوين البازلتى . وعند تسخين هذه المعادن المتمغنطة إلى درجة حرارة معينة تسمى نقطة كورى تفقد خاصيتها المغناطيسية ولكن عندما تنخفض درجة حرارتها عن نقطة كورى (480 5 م ) فإنها تتمغنط ثانية فى اتجاه مواز المجال مغناطيسي فى ذلك الوقت وعندما تتصلب المعادن فإنها تحتفظ باتجاه مغناطيسيتها أو تتجمد إن صح التعبير وهى على هذه الحالة تعمل عمل إبراة البوصلة فى إشاراتها إلى القطبين المغناطيسيين . وتبقى مغناطيسية الصخر محتفظة باتجاهها الأصلى حتى لو تحرك الصخر أو تغير موقع القطب المغناطيسى . لذا فإن الصخور التى تكونت منذ ملاييين السنين لهو دليل على موقع القطبين المغناطيسيين وقت تكون الصخر ويعرف هذا النوع من المغناطيسية بالمغناطيسية القديمة Paleomagnetism .*
ويقوم العلماء بتعيين إتجاه المغناطيسية القديمة فى أى صخرة من الصخور المتكونة فى الأزمنة الجيولوجية السابقة و من هذا يمكنهم تحديد إتجاه ومكان الأقطاب المغناطيسية فى الأزمنة الجيولوجية فى الأزمنة الجيولوجية الماضية . فعندما قام العلماء بهذه القياسات فى مختلف القارات ، بينت مضاهاة النتائج أن الصخور التى من نفس العصر تشير إلى أقطاب مغناطيسية في اتجاهات مختلفة . وهذا بالطبع لا يمكن أن يكون صحيحا لأن الأقطاب المغناطيسية لا يمكن أن يكون لها إلا مكان واحد واتجاه واحد فقط فى أى عصر من العصور. لذلك فقد حاول العلماء حل هذا اللغز المحير بأن افترض العلماء أن القارات قد تحركت فى الماضى . وقد أسفرت الأبحاث عن حقيقة هامة هى أن المجال المغناطيسى قد عكس نفسه عدة مرات فى الأزمنة الجيولوجية السابقة . وقد تمكن العلماء من استنتاج ذلك من الأرصاد المغناطيسية المأخوذة للصخور فى أماكن مختلفة .
*وفى أوائل الستينات قام عالمان من العلماء الإنجليز بدراسة مغناطيسية الصخور التى فى قاع البحر على كلا جانبى حيد منتصف المحيط Mid – Atlantic فوجد أنه توجد اتجاهات منعكسة للمغناطيسية على كلا الجانبين مما يدل على أن حركة القارات وانتشار قاع البحر يمكن أن تكون قد حدثت فى الأزمنة الجيولوجية الماضية .*
​


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (26 يوليو 2009)

*الألواح البنائيــة*​
*كانت الحرب العالمية الثانية سببا غير مباشر فى تقدم الأبحاث الخاصة ببنائية الأرض فقد كانت أجهزة السونار Sonar التى مهمتها كشف الغواصات المعادية عن طريق إنعكاس الموجات الصوتية صاحبة النصيب الأكبر فى توافر كم هائل من البيانات والمعلومات عن الجزء المجهول من الأرض وهو قاع البحار والمحيطات . كما أسفر تطور أجهزة سبر أغوار المحيطات عن مزيد من المعلومات والاكتشافات التى غيرت كثيرا من المفاهيم العلمية والتى أدت فى نهاية المطاف إلى صياغة نظرية الألواح البنائية والتى تعرف أحيانا بالألواح التكتونية Plate Tectonics ومن أهم هذه الاكتشافات : ـ*

*1- أعراف منتصف المحيط Mid-Oceanic Ridges :*
وتعرف أحيانا بحيود منتصف المحيط وهى سلسلة جبال مرتفعة فى قاع المحيط وفى منتصفه وتمتد بطوله وترتفع حوالى ثلاثة كيلومترات عن قاع المحيط ويصل عرضها إلى أكثر من 2000 كم *. كما يوجد وادى ضيق Rift Valley نتيجة تأثير قوى شد أفقية عمودية على محور الحيد التى تتسبب فى حدوث الزلازل عند*
*



*
*مركز الحيد وبطوله . ومن أحسن الأمثلة لحيود منتصف المحيط نذكر حيد منتصف الأطلنطى Mid-Atlantic Ridge . ويمتد من المحيط المتجمد الشمالى ويمر فى منتصف الأطلنطى بطوله ثم يمر حول الطرف الجنوبى بقارة أفريقيا متجها إلى المحيط الهندى حيث يتفرع إلى فرعين يمتد أحدهما شرقا إلى المنطقة الواقعة جنوب استراليا حتى يصل إلى المحيط الهادى . أما الفرع الأخر فيمتد داخل المحيط الهندى حتى يصل إلى خليج عدن والبحر الأحمر . ويمثل البحر الأحمر محيطا فى طور التكوين Embryonic Ocean .*

*2- الخنادق المحيطية Oceanic Trenches:
وهى أجزاء منخفضة من قاع المحيط تتميز بأنها توجد عند بعض أطراف المحيطات بجوار القارات غالبا ويفصلها عن القارات أقواس جزر Island Arcs أى مجموعة جزر على شكل قوس وعندها تحدث الزلازل والنشاط البركانى ومن أمثلة الخنادق الجزر التى تصاحبا تلك الموجودة فى أندونسيا .*

*3- مغناطيسية قاع المحيط Sea Floor Geomagnetism :
دل المسح المغناطيسى لقاع المحيطات على وجود شذوذ قيم فى المغناطيسية الأرضية المقاسة Geomagnetic Anomalies. وتكون هذه القيم الشاذة على شكل أحزمة أو شرائط تسمى الأشرطة المغناطيسية Magnetic Stripes يصل عرضها إلى عشرات الكيلومترات وطولها عدة مئات من الكيلومترات . وتمثل هذه الأشرطة شذوذات موجبة وسالبة متبادلة مع بعضها . وتكون الأشرطة المغناطيسية غالبا مقطوعة ومزاحة أفقيا لمسافات تصل لأكثر من مائة كيلومترات على طول خطوط تقطعها وتسمى صدوع النقل Transform Faults .*

*4- القشرة المحيطية Ocean Crust :
*تتكون القشرة المحيطية من البازلت ويوجد تحته صخور كالجابرو والسربنتينيت . ويعلو طبقة البازلت قشرة رقيقة من رسوبيات المحيط . وبتحديد عمر رسوبيات المحيط عن طريق دراسة محتواها الحفرى أمكن التوصل إلى أن أقدم هذه الرسوبيات هو أبعدها عن حيد منتصف المحيط بينما أحدث الرسوبيات هى القريبة من الحيد . وهذا الاكتشاف من الأدلة القوية على نظرية انتشار قاع المحيط . 

*5- نظرية تمدد وانتشار قاع المحيطSea Floor Spreading :*
*يرجع الأصل فى ابتكار هذه النظرية إلى كل من هارى هيس H.Hess ، ودايت R.S.Diet فى عامى 1961و1962م. ولو أن السبق يعطى لهيس إلا أن التسمية ذاتها ترجع إلى دايت. وتعتمد هذه النظرية على فكرة تيارات الحمل Convection Currents فى الوشاح Mantle فقد افترض هيس Hess فى سنة 1961. أن قاع المحيط يتكون من السربنتينيتSerpertinite المشتق من البيريدوتيت Peridotite الذى يكون وشاح الأرض . ويمثل حيد منتصف المحيط مكان نشأة جزء جديد من قاع المحيط فهو مكان ارتفاع تيارات الحمل لأعلى حاملة معها مادة جديدة من الوشاح إلى قاع المحيط .
وينتشر قاع المحيط الجديد انتشارا جانبيا على ناحيتى حيد منتصف المحيط نتيجة إضافة جزء جديد من القشرة المحيطية على ناحيتى الحيد . وتمثل الخنادق المحيطية أماكن هبوط تيارات الحمل لأسفل حاملة معها جزءاً من قاع المحيط .*
*



*

*أما القارات أو الكتل القارية فيتم حملها فوق الوشاح المتحرك بفعل تيارات الحمل وأثناء نزول القشرة المحيطية إلى الوشاح مع تيارات الحمل النازلة لإسفل عند الخنادق المحيطية حيث يتم لصق جزء من رسوبيات قاع المحيط إلى حافةالقارة حيث يتم تحطيم وتشويه هذه الرسوبيات تكتونيا وتحولها . ونظرا لأن تيارات الحمل تصعد لأعلى عند الحيد فيؤدى ذلك إلى زيادة كمية السريان الحرارى فى ذلك المكان. والمعدل الذى تتحرك به التيارات الحمل وبالتالى معدل حركة وانتشار قاع المحيط يبلغ حوالى 1-2سم فى السنه ومعنى هذا أن قاع المحيط كله يستبدل كل 200-300 مليون سنة ولذلك تعتبر القشرة المحيطية أحدث دائما من القشرة القارية المتواجدة منذ بلايين السنين . *
*



*​
*ميكانيكية الألواح التكتونية : *
*على الرغم من أن نظرية الإنجراف القارى لفاجنر قد فشلت فى إعطاء التفسير المقنع للأسباب التى إلى حدوث حركة القارات .
غير أن نظرية الألواح التكتونية قد قامت بهذا التفسير وذلك من خلال فرضيتين :
*
*الأولــى :
أن الغـلاف الصخـرى وهو الليثوسفـر Lithosphere يشمـل كـلا مـن قشـرة الأرضيـة Earth's Crust والأجـزاء العليـا من الوشاح Uppermost part of the upper mantle . والغلاف الصخرى الذى يرتكز على غلاف يتميز باللدونة إلى حد ما يعرف بالغلاف الوهن أو السينوسيفر Athenosphere بحيث يمكن التحرك عليه ببطء شديد .*
*



*
*الثانيــة :
*أن الغلاف الصخرى ينقسم إلى عدة ألواح تتحرك متباعدة أحيانا عن بعضها البعض أو متقاربة أحيانا أخرى مع بعضها البعض . وعلى الرغم من عدم الاتفاق حول عدد هذه الألواح إلا أنه يمكن تمييز ستة ألواح كبرى هى على النحو التالى : ـ
*1- اللوح الباسفيكى ( لوح المحيط الهادى ) : Pacific Plate*
وهو الوحيد الذى يتكون معظمة من صخور محيطية خاصة الحواف الوسطى وإلى ما تحت صخور غرب أمريكا الشمالية .
*2- اللوح الأمريكى American Plate:
*ويشمل الكتلة القارية للأمريكتين . مع جزء من قشرة المحيط الأطلنطى حتى حوافة الوسطى .

*



*
*3- اللوح الإفريقى African Plate:
*ويشمل كل إفريقيا حتى الحافة الوسطى للمحيط الأطلسى ونحو نصف المحيط الهندى الغربى . 
*4- اللوح الأوراسىEurasian Plate:
*ويمتد بين الحافة الوسطى للمحيط الأطلسى غربا والبحر المتوسط وسلسلة الجبال الإلتوانية الحديثة جنوبا لتنتهى فى المحيط الهادى بسلسلة الجزر الممتدة فى شرقها . وبذلك يشمل اللوح معظم أسيا وأوروبا . 
*5- اللوح الاسترالى Australian Plate:
*ويشتمل على كتلة صخور الهند واستراليا وكل ما يحيط بهما من المحيط الهندى.
*6- لوح القارة القطبية الجنوبية ( أنتاركاتيكا )Antarcatica :
*وتضم القارة القطبية الجنوبية مع الأطراف الجنوبية لكل من المحيط الهادى والأطلسي والهندى . 
وبالإضافة إلى هذه الألواح الكبرى يوجد عشرا لوحات صغرى من بينها شبه الجزيرة العربية التى تبعد الساحل الإفريقى ما بين 2-6سم سنويا خاصة فى جنوبها الغربى وأن التصدع النصف فى قاع البحر الأحمر يؤدى إلى زحزحته وتحركه شرقا بمعدل 2سم سنويا وذلك على حساب الخليج العربى الذى يضيق بنفس القدر . وأن ارتكاز شبه الجزيرة العربية على الهضبة السورية فى الشمال الغربى يزيد جبال إيران تضاعفا وتعقيد الأمر الذى يتبعه بالتالى مزيد من الزلازل . 
*هذا .. وتصنف حركة الألواح بما يتضمنه كل لوح من قشرة قارية وأخرى محيطية على النحو التالى : ـ*
*1- تقارب قشرة قارية مع قشرة قارية :
**وينشأ عن هذا التقارب إرتطام قشرتين قاريتين لهما نفس الكثافة . وقبل حدوث هذا الارتطام أو التصادم تغوص القشرة المحيطية التى تفصل بينهما والتى تكونت أثناء فترة سابقة تحت أحد القشرتين ومع تمام عملية الغوص أو الاندساس Subduction** وبعد استهلاك القشرة المحيطية ترتط هاتان القشرتان . وينتج عن هذا الإرتطام تكون سلسلة جبلية يصاحبها عمليات طى وتصدع . بعدها تبدأ عمليات التعربة نشاطها لتشكل الملامح السطحية للحزام الجبلى . *
*



*
*وتتميز هذه الجبال بأنها شاهقة وتعد من أشهر وأهم السلاسل الجبلية فى الكرة الأرضية . ومن أهمها ما يلى : ـ

** اصطدام لوحة الهند القارية مع لوحة آسيا القارية مكونة سلسلة جبال الهيملايا الشاهقة ومرتفعات التبت التى تعد أحدث تكوين للجبال من هذا النوع إذ أنه حدث منذ حوالى 45 مليون سنة .
** حدوث اصطدام ـ قبل حوالى 360-286 مليون عام – بين القارة الأوروبية والقارة الأسيوية لتكونان قارة أوراسيا الحالية والذى نجم عنه تكوين سلسلة جبال الأورال بين حدود اللوحتين الأوروبية والآسيوية آنذاك .*
** تصادم اللوحة الإفريقية واللوحة الأوروبية وانغلاق بحر التيثيز ( Tethys ) ، الذى كان يفصل قارتى لوراسيا وجندوانا لاند ـ وتكوين سلسلة جبال الألب فى أوروبا وجبال الأطلس فى أفريقيا .*
* إصطدام الصفيحة الإفريقية بصفيحة أمريكا الشمالية لتكوين جبال الابالاش قبل حوالى 360-286 مليون سنة ، وعلى الرغم من أن هاتين القارتين بعيدتان كل البعد إحداهما عن الأخرى فى الوقت الحاضر إلا أنه من المعتقد أنهما كانتا متصلتين قبل حوالى 2000 مليون عندما كانتا جزءا منن قارة بانجيا العملاقة .
* تكوين جبال زاجروس بإيران بسب تصادم الصفيحة العربية مع الإيرانية .

*2- **تقارب قشرة محيطية مع قشرة قارية** :
*عند ارتطام مسطح محيطى بقشرة قارية فإن القشرة المحيطية تنثنى وتغوص فى النطاق الوهن *( السينوسفير Asthenosphere) وأثناء نزول المسطح المحيطى تقوم القشرة القارية من فوقهما بكشط ما يعلوها من رسوبيات غير متماسكة .*
*



*
لذا نجد أن مثل الظاهرة تضيف المزيد من الرسوبيات المتراكمة على طول القارة نتيجة لعوامل التعرية .* ومع هبوط اللوح المتحرك ودخوله النطاق الوهن الساخن فإن مكوناته وما يحمله من رسوبيات مشبعة بالماء تبدأ فى الإنصهار وبالرغم من أن هذه العملية غير مفهومة التفاصيل إلا أن الإنصهار الجزئى لهذا الخليط من الصخور البازليته والرسوبيات يعطى صهيرا مماثلا لصخور الأنديزيت أو الجرانيت أحيانا . وحيث أن الصهير الناتج يكون أقل كثافة من صخور الوشاح . فإن هذه المكونات تبدأ بالصعود تدريجيا حال تراكم كميات كافية منها . ومعظم الصهير الصاعد يبرد ويتبلر عند أعماق تبلغ عدة كيلومترات . أما الباقى فقد يخرج على السطح لينتج عنه أنشطة بركانية أحيانا . *

*3- **تقارب قشرة محيطية مع قشرة محيطية **:
*عند ارتطام مسطحين محيطيين يغوص طرف أحدهما تحت الآخر متسببا فى نشاط بركانى يشبه ذلك الذى يحدث عند إرتطام لوح محيطى بآخر قارى . غير أن مثل هذه البراكين تحدث فى قيعان المحيطات بدلا من حدوثها على اليابسة . وإذا ما استمرت هذه النشاطات البركانية فإن كتلا من اليابسة قد تبرز من أعماق المحيطات . 
*



*
وفى البداية تكون مثل هذه الظاهرة على هيئة سلسلة من الجزر البركانية تسمى بقوس الجزر مثل جزر اليابان واندونسيا والفلبين وعادة ما تقع أقواس الجزر على بعد بضع مئات من الكيلومترات من خندق محيطى . حيث لا تزال عملية غوص الغلاف الصخرى مستمرة .
وعلى مدى زمنى طويل من النشاط البركانى تتراكم طفوح بركانية هائلة على قاع المحيط مما يساعد مع صعود الصخور النارية النابطة داخل القشرة الأرضية فتعمل على زيادة حجم وإرتفاع الأقواس المتكونة . ويزيد هذا النمو بالتالى كمية الرسوبيات المتراكمة بعوامل التعرية على قاع البحر . وقد تصل هذه الرسوبيات إلى الخنادق البحرية مما يجعلها تتحول وتتشكل تحت قوة الضغط الناتجة عن جهد الألواح المتقاربة . وينتج عن هذه النشاطات المختلفة قوس جزر ناضج مكون من صخور بركانية مطوية ومتحولة وصخور نارية نابطة . ومثال ذلك شبه جزيرة ألاسكا والفلبين واليابان .​


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (26 يوليو 2009)

*الزلازل و**البراكين*​*الزلزال :
هو عبارة عن اهتزاز سطح الأرض نتيجة لاضطراب وقتى فى توازن الصخور أو توازن جاذبيتها على السطح أو أسفله . 
والزلازل الطبيعية تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أنواع حسب الضغط الذى وقع على الصخور الناشئ بها الزلزال كما يلي :
*
*1- زلازل بركانية Volcanic earthquakes:
*وهى التى تصحب الثورانات البركانية وهى ليست عنيفة فى العادة ، ويتكرر حدوثها فى الجهات البركانية . ويحدث الزلزال فيها عند اندفاع الحمم ( اللافا ) اندفاعا مفاجئاً فى قصبة البركان أو أسفلها .
*2- زلازل تكتونية Tectonicearthquakes: 
*وهى نتيجة حركة مفاجئة للقشرة وعادة ما تكون على عمق يتراوح ما بين 4إلى 15 ميل تحت السطح ، وهى تنتج عن حركات انكسارية تؤدى إلى كسر الصخور وتحركها على طول مستوى معين . وتختلف الزلازل التكتونية فى كثافتها إلا أن بعضها يتميز بالعنف الشديد .
*



*
*3- **زلازل بلوتونية **Plutonic earthquakes: 
*وهى أقل الزلازل دراسة ، وتحدث على عمق يتراوح ما بين 150إلى450 ميل ومعظم الزلازل التى سجلت من هذا النوع كان على عمق 435 ميل . 

*وتصنف الزلازل حسب عمقها كما يلى : ـ*
*1- عادية Normal عندما تكون الزلازل على عمق 50 كم أو أقل .*
*2- متوسطة Intermediate عندما يكون المركز على عمق ما بين 70كم إلى 350 كم . *
*3- عميقة Deep-focusويقع مركزها ما بين 250إلى 700كم . *
*وتحدث الزلازل كل يوم ، بل تبين من التسجيلات الطويلة لأجهزة السيزموجراف المنتشرة فى معظم أنحاء العالم ، أن الأرض تتعرض لهزة فى مكان ما بها بمعدل لا يقل عن مرة كل ساعتين ونصف . وفى جهات انتشار الزلزل ـ منطقــة الحلقــة الناريــة fire ring zone حول المحيط الهادى ، وفى نطاق النظام الآلبي فى أوراسيا ـ يحدث أكثر من هزة فى اليوم الواحد، قد تكون محسوسة بحيث لا يشعر بها الإنسان وقد تكون خفيفة بحيث لا تسجلها سوى أجهزة السيزموجراف الحساسة . *

*مركز الزلزال :*
*وهو الموضع الذى تنشأ فيه الهزة الزلزالية ، وهو عبارة عن مركز إشعاع لانطلاق الموجات ، ويقع أدنى سطح القشرة لذلك يطلق عليه المركز السفلى أو الباطنى Hypocentre، تمييزا له عن المركز السطحى الذى يقع على سطح القشرة Epicentre وهذا المركز هو النقطة التى يصل إليها أقصر خط من المركز الباطنى إلى السطح .*
*



*

*ويمكن التعرف عليها برسم خطوط سيزموجرافية Isosiesmol lines ، يمثل كل خط منها الهزات المتساوية فى القوة فى الموجات الزلزالية ، وهى تقع وسط تلك الخطوط . *
*وتعرف الهزة التى تحدث بها باسم الزلزال المحلى ، ويصل مدارها إلى 100كم فى جميع الاتجاهات منها ويعتقد بأن المركز قد يكون مجرد نقطة فى ثنايا الأرض إذا كان الزلزال بسيطا ، أما إذا كان عنيفا فإن المركز يكون على مدى كبير خاصة فى حالة الزلزال التكتونى حيث يمتد المركز مع خط الانكسار وفى حالة زلزال كاليفورنيا عام 1906 أمتد مركز الزلزال إلى مسافة 190ميل طولا و3 أميال عرضا وكان طول الانكسار 350 ميلا . كما أنه فى حالة الزلازل التكتونية يتغير المركز مع تغير موضع تكسر الصخور .*
*



**
البركــان :هو شق فى القشرة الأرضية تخرج منه مواد منصهرة يطلق عليها اسم الحمم البركانية ( اللافاLava ) عن طريق أجزاء البركان وهى خزان الصهير Magma Chamber وقصبة البركان Volcanic Pipe وفوهة البركان Vent . وعندما تخرج الحمم البركانية خارج الأرض يطلق عليها اسم اللافا ( اللابة ) . ودرجة حرارة المادة المنصهرة فى باطن البركان تكون عالية جداً . فعندما تخرج تقابل درجة حرارة الجو العادى، فيحدث لها تصلب مفاجىء ، مكونه الصخور البركانية .
*
*يتكون البركان من الأجزاء التالية : ـ 
*
*فوهة البركان :
*وهى الفتحة التى تخرج منها الحمم وهى عبارة عن فجوة أعلى قمة البركان حيث تندفع وتسيل منها الحمم حيث تتراكم على جوانبها مكونة المخروط والجبل البركانى .
*المخروط :
*وهو المخروط الظاهر على سطح الأرض والذى يشبه التل الصغير والذى تكون نتيجة لتراكم الحمم البركانية.
*عنق البركان :
*وهو تجويف أسطواني الشكل تقريباً ويسمى أحيانا بالمدخنة وهو الجزء الذى يصل ما بين الفوهة إلى خزان الصهير فى باطن الأرض حيث يسلك الصهير الموجود فى الخزان عنق البركان فى طريقة إلى الفوهة التى يندفع منها مكونا الحمم البركانية .
*خزان الصهير:
ويقع على أعماق بعيدة من سطح القشرة الأرضية حيث يتكون من مواد مصهورة بسبب الحرارة العالية فى باطن الأرض .*

تنتج البراكين أثناء ثوراتها نواتج غازية وأخرى سائلة بالإضافة الى النواتج الصلبة .
*



*
*النواتج الغازية :تخرج البراكين كما هائلا من الغازات تختلف فى كميتها ونوعيتها من بركان لاخر ومن أهم نواتج البراكين الغازية بخارالماء وثانى أكسيد الكربون والكلور وأكاسيد الكبريت وكلوريد الامونيوم . ويصاحب خروج هذه الغازات بعض النواتج الصلبةالتى تسلك أثناء خروجها مع الغازات سلوك الموائع وهذه النواتج الصلبة هى الرماد البركانى .*
*
النواتج السائلة :
*وهى الحمم المصهورة والمعروفة باسم اللافا والتى ما تلبث أن تسيل على جوانب البركان مكونة فيما بعد الصخور البركانية .

*النواتج الصلبة :
من أهم النواتج الصلبة التى تقذفها البراكين البريشيا البركانية وهى قطع صخرية صغيرة الحجم حادة الزوايا وكذلك الأجلوميرات Agglomerate وهى قطع صخرية صغيرة الحجم مستديرة أو شبه مستديرة . *

*من فوائد البراكين :*
*1- قد يبدو من الغريب أن البراكين هى من عوامل البناء رغم ما استقر لدى البشر عموما أنها من أشد العوامل الطبيعية فى التدمير والفناء . والدليل على ذلك أن كل الجزر المتناثرة فى المحيط الأطلنطى أنما هى من نواتج ثورات البراكين حسب ما أفادت به نظرية بنائية الألـواح plate Tectonic وعلى سبيـل المثـال فإن انفجار بركان مونت كيلو Mont Kilaw سنة1960 قد أضاف مساحة جديدة لجزيرة هاواى تقدر بحوالى5 , 1 كم مربع.
*
2- إن نواتج البراكين من الرماد البركانى والمواد الصلبة بما تحويه من معادن وعناصر تشكل جميعها أجود أنواع الأسمدة التى تزيد من خصوبة الأرض بدرجة كبيرة والدليل على ذلك أن الأقطار التى تعرضت عبر العصور الجيولوجية لنشاط بركانى تتمتع بتربة خصبة للغاية ، غنية بكل ما يلزم للنبات من المعادن والعناصر ، مثل اندونسيا واليمن وسيلان .... الخ . 

3- إن البراكين عندما تثور فإنها تدفع إلى سطح الأرض من بين ما تدفع عدداً من الخامات المعدنية النافعة التى يتكلف الإتسان فى استخراجها ما يتكلفه عادة من الدراسات الاستكشافية أو الحفر وعلى سبيل المثال فإن من أهم الموارد المعدنية التى يمكن أن تكون ضمن نواتج البراكين الكبريت والزئبق ومن المعروف أن تعدين هذين الموردين من الموارد المعدنية قائم فى كثير من الأحيان على ما تخرجه البراكين النشطة منهما . 

4ـ وإذا كان الكبريت والزئبق هما من الموارد المعدنية التى تتصل اتصالا مباشرا بالبراكين فإن هناك عددا آخر ذا صلة أيضا بها فمن المعروف أن الصخور البركانية بحكم ظروف نشأتها السريعة هى من أكثر الصخور استجابة لعمليات التجوية حيث يتخلف عن التجوية المعادن ذات المقاومة الكبيرة والتى غالبا ما تكون من المعادن الثقيلة كالذهب والفضة وخام القصدير .

*5 ـ من الظواهر الطبيعية المصاحبة للبراكين الحديثة الينابيع الحارةHot Springs والنافثات ( الفوارت)Fumaroles فالينابيع الحارة هى انبعاث مياه طبيعية من باطن الأرض فى درجة حرارة مرتفعة نسبيا حاملة معها مكونات معدنبة مختلفة مثل الزرنيخ والأنتيمون والنحاس والقصدير بالإضافة إلى الأملاح المعدنية0 بينما النافثات هى انطلاق الغازات المختلفة من شقوق الأرض فى المناطق ذات النشاط البركانى ثم ما تلبث هذه الغازات أن ترسب ما تحمله من مكونات معدنية حول فوهات البراكين مما يجعل مناطق الينابيع الحارة والنافثات من الأماكن المأمولة فى التعدين .
*
*



*
6ـ من الفوائد التى يرجى لها مستقبل كبير فى مجال الطاقة والتى يعكف العلماء الآن على إيجاد الحلول المناسبة لها هو إمكانية الاستفادة من الطاقة الحرارية العالية المنبعثة من الثورات البركانية , بعد أن تمت الاستفادة على الوجه الأكمل من الينابيع الحارة فى تدفئة المنازل فى بعض الأقطار الباردة مثل نيوزيلاندة .​


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (26 يوليو 2009)

*العمليات الخارجية المؤثرة على سطح الأرض*​إذا كانت الجبال هى النتيجة المباشرة للعمليات الداخلية فإن هناك أيضا عمليات خارجية تؤدى دورا مكملا للعمليات الداخلية فى تكوين معالم وظواهر سطح الأرض . 
*ولعل الدور الأكبر الذى تؤديه تلك العمليات الخارجية هى إزالة تلك الجبال وجعلها حطاما ونقل هذا الحطام من أماكنه الأصلية إلى أماكن أخرى ثم ترسبيه إياه .
ويطلق على هذه العمليات أسم شامل لها وهو التعرية Denudation وتشمل كلا من التجوية weathering والنقل Transportation والترسيب Deposition** ولكل منها عوامله ووظائفه ونتائجه .*
*أولاً : التجـــوية*​والتجوية هى أولى مراحل تلك العمليات الثلاث والتى تنتهى بالترسيب مع الأخذ فى الاعتبار أنه لا يوجد فاصل بين عملية وأخرى بل إن العمليات الثلاث تتداخل فيما بينهما فى معظم الأحيان . 
والتجوية ـ من ناحية أخرى ـ ليست ظاهرة جيومورفولوجية فحسب بل أنها من أكثر الظواهر الجيولوجية أهمية لحياة الإنسان لسبب بسيط للغاية وهو أن التربة الزراعية التى لا يستقيم للنبات الحياة بدونها إنما هى من حصيلة التجوية ونتائجها . كما أن بعض نواتج التجوية هى فى الحقيقة الأمر تمثل تجمعاً معدنيا له قيمة اقتصادية فى الحياة البشر .
*وهو ما سوف نفصله فيما بعد وتنقسم التجوية إلى قسمين : ـ
*
*(أ) تجوية فيزيائية ( ميكانيكية ) Physical Weathering ( Mechanical ) :
ويقصد بهذا النوع من التجوية ، العمليات الطبيعية التى تؤدى إلى تحطيم الصخر وتفككه إلى فئات وحطام صخرى دون المساس بالتركيب الكيميائى ويرادف التجوية الفيزيائية مصطلح التفكك ( التفتت ) Disintegration .
*
*(ب) التجوية الكيمائية :
*وتنشأ عادة من تفاعل الماء ومكونات الهواء الغازية مع المعادن المكونة للصخور فتحول بعض المعادن إلى معادن أخرى . 
*ويرادف التجوية الكيميائية مصطلح التحلل Decomposition والتجوية الميكانيكيــة ( التفكك) والتجوية الكيميائية ( التحلل ) تعملان معا فى الغالب وربما سادت أحداهما على الأخرى حسب الظروف المناخية وعلى سبيل المثال فإن التحلل يسود فى المناطق الرطبة والدافئة بينما يسود التفكك فى المناطق الصحراوية الجافة .
*
*( أ ) التجوية الفيزيائية :*
إن المهمة الرئيسية للتجوية الفيزيائية هى تفكك الصخر وبالتالى زيادة مساحة سطحه ومن ثم زيادة فاعلية التجوية الكيميائية . 
*وفيما يلى عرض لأهم عوامل التجوية الميكانيكية : ـ*
*1- التمدد والانكماش الحرارى Thermal Expansion and Contraction :*
تعتبر الصخور بصفة عامة من المواد الرديئة التوصيل الحرارة و لما كان الصخر ـ أى صخر ـ يتكون من عدة معادن وأن لكل معدن خصائصه الحرارية الخاصة به سواء أكانت هذه الخصائص تتعلق بمعامل التمدد أو الحرارة النوعية . فإن تأثير درجات الحرارة يظهر واضحا على الصخور مع البعد الزمنى الكبير . 
*فاختلاف درجات الحرارة وهو اختلاف كبير فى المناطق الصحراوية بين الليل والنهار الذى قد يصل فى بعض الأحيان إلى 35مْ فى اليوم الواحد وهناك أيضا الفروق الموسمية بين الفصول المختلفة . كل هذا يؤدى إلى تكرار عملية تمدد المعادن وانكماشها وبالنظر إلى اختلاف معاملات التمدد الحرارى للمعادن فإنها تعمل بمرور الزمن على التفكك من بعضها البعض من خلال الضغوط الناتجة من تمدد المعادن بالحرارة مما يؤدى إلى إجهاد Stress الصخـر وبالتـالى خلخـلة المستويـات العليا من الصخر وكونا غطاء من الفتات الصخرى . وتعرف هذه العلمية باسم التقشر Exfoliation . وعندما يزال هذا الغطاء بفعل الرياح أو المياه الجارية فإن الصخر يصبح معرضا لتكرار نفس التأثير … وهكذا .*
*



*
*



*​*



*​


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (26 يوليو 2009)

*أسباب اختلاف التجوية*​*تختلف التجوية ـ كما وكيفا ـ أى من حيث النوع والمقدار باختلاف عاملين أساسيين على النحو التالى :
*
*أولاَ : اختلاف التضاريس
*
*1- المناسيب العالية :
*تتميز الجبال العالية بوجود الجليد على قممها مما يعطى الفرصة الأكبر لاتساع الشقوق والفواصل بسبب تمدد الجليد .

*2- المنحدرات الشديدة :
*إن الميول الحادة للتلال والجبال تهئ الفرصة لنواتج التجوية من الحطام والفتات الصخرى إلى سقوط أسفل هذه التلال والجبال بفعل الجاذبية وبذلك تتعرض أسطح جديدة للتجوية . 

*



*
*3- السهول والمناسب المنخفضة :
*إن الغطاء النباتى الذى يغطى السهول والمناسيب المنخفضة هو غطاء يقى التربة من تأثير عوامل التجوية وإن كان هذا لا يمنع من أن النبات يساهم إلى حد ما فى توسيع الشقوق والفواصل عن طريق تغلغل الجذور فى التربة . لذا فإن التجوية ذات أثر محدود فى هذه المناطق .

*ثانيا : اختلاف نوعية الصخور :*
ليست التجوية على حد سواء فى الصخور إذ يختلف تأثيرها حسب المحتوى المعدنى للصخور فالمعادن يتفاوت تأثير التجوية عليها باختلاف خصائصها الفيزيائية والكيميائية .
*ولأن المعادن جمعيها تختلف فى سرعة استجابتها للتجوية الكيميائية ( التحلل ) فقد تمكن الباحثون فى هذا المجال من وضع دليل لقياس سرعة التجوية Weathering Potential Index بالنسبة لمعادن السيليكات ويمثل هذا الدليل المقاومة النسبية للتجوية بدءا من معدن الكوارتز الذى أعطى الرقم (1) وهو أكثر المعادن مقاومة للتجوية بينما تعتبر المعادن التى تمتلك رقم أعلى من (1) قابلة للتجوية . *( الكوارتز ـ الأرثوكليز ـ المسكوفيت ـ البلاجيوكليز ـ البيوتيت ـ الهيورنبلند ـ البيروكس ـ الأوليفين) . إذن فالكوارتز هو أكثرها مقاومة بينما الأوليفين هو أقلها فى المقاومة .

*وفيما يلى أمثلة لتجوية أنواع الصخور : ـ
*
*1- تجوية الصخور النارية :
*على الرغم من أن مكونات الصخور النارية من المعادن الأساسية لا تتعدى ـ فى مجموعها ـ ستة أنواع من المعادن إلا أنه يوجد تفاوت نسبى فى تجوية كل من الصخور النارية الحمضية والصخور النارية القاعدية . فالصخور النارية الحمضية والتى من أشهرها الجرانيت تتكون من الكوراتز ـ الفلسبار( أرثوكليز وبلاجيوكليز ) ميكا ( مسكوفيت ـ بيتوييت ) .
فالكواتز يبقى على حالة دون تحلل ليكون فيما بعد حبيبات من الرمل . 
أما الفلسبار فتتحلل مكونة سيليكات الومنيوم مائية ( معادن طينية ) بالاضافة إلى أكاسيد البوتاسيوم والصوديوم والكالسيوم وهى مواد قابلة للذوبان على هيئة كربونات وكلوريدات . 
أما الميكا ولا سيما البيوتيت والمسكوفيت من أشد المعادن مقاومة للتحلل فتبقى على حالها كرقائق وقشور بينما يستجيب معدن البيوتيت للتحلل مكونا بدوره سيليكات ألومنيوم مائية وأكاسيد مغنسيوم وحديد وهى مواد قابلة للذوبان على هيئة كربونات وكلوريدات . وفى حالة الصخور النارية القاعدية والتى يمثلها الجابرو والذى يتكون من البلاجيوكليز والبيروكسين فإن التحلل المائى يتسبب فى تحطيم هذين المعدنين إلى سيليكات ألومنيوم مائية ( معادن طينية ) وأكاسيد صوديوم وكالسيوم ومغنسيوم وحديد وهى مواد قابلة للذوبان على هيئة كربونات وكلوريدات . 

*2- تجوية الصخور الجيرية : 
**تتكون الصخور الجيرية أساسا من معدن الكاليست وقد تحتوى أحيانا على الكوارتز ( التى قد يكون أحيانا على هيئة سيليكات غير متبلورة ) ومعدن البيريت ومن خلال عملية التكربن فإن الكالسيت الذى يتكون من الكربونات الكالسيوم يتحول إلى بيكربونات الكالسيوم التى تذوب فى الماء أى أنه يتم إزالة الكالسيوم على شكل أيونات ذائبة فى الماء . بينا يتراكم الكوارتز على هيئة حبيبات رملية . أما البيريت فيتأكسد إلى ليمونيت وكبريت وقد يتحول هذا الكبريت إلى حمض الكبريتيك الذى يتفاعل مع الكالسيت ليكون معدن الجبس CaSO4 .2H2O.*

*3-** تجوية الصخور الرملية : 
*من المعروف أن الصخور الرملية تتكون أساسا من حبيبات رملية تتماسك مع بعضها البعض بوسطها مادة الحمة مثل الكالسيت أو أكاسيد الحديد . ولأن حبيبات الرمل ( ثانى أكسيد السيليكون ) من أشد المواد مقاومة للتجوية فتبقى على حالها دون تأثر بيما ينصب تأثير التجوية على المواد اللاحمة فقط . 

*نواتج التجوية : 
*​*ليست التجوية بنوعيها الفيزيائى والكيمائى ظاهرة جيولوجية فحسب بل أنها ذات أهمية قصوى للحياة البشرية إقتصاديا وحياتيا فلو ظلت الصخور منذ نشأتها على حالها كما هى لما كونت التربة ولما صلحت للزراعة وكانت أقرب ما تكون إلى صخور القمر والمريخ .. ومن أهم نواتج التجوية نذكر .. التربة - اللاتيريت والبوكسيت - ركام السفوح - حقول الجلاميد : ـ*

*1- التربة Soil :
على الرغم من أن التربة مصطلح عام يقصد به الطبقة السطحية من أديم الأرض والناتج من حصيلة عمليات التجوية إلا أنه فى نفس الوقت هناك أكثر من تعريف لها ومن تلك التعريفات أنها الطبقة السطحية المفككة التى تمثل الوشاح الصخرى ولا يتعدى سمكها عدة مترات وتتكون من خليط من معادن مختلفة قد نتجت من تجوية المكونات الصخرية بالإضافة إلى الدبال Humus وهو المواد العضوية المتراكمة نتيجة الأنشطة الزراعية . *
ومهما كان من أمر تعدد التعريفات بشأن التربة فإن من المتفق عليه أنه توجد خمسة عوامل تتحكم فى تكونها وهذه العوامل هى : ـ

*1- الصخر الأم :
وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالمحتوى المعدنى والعناصر الداخلة فى هذا المحتوى ومن الثابت أن التربة تدين ببعض خصائصها إلى الصخر الأم الذى اشتقت منه مكونات التربة وعلى سبيل المثال فهناك تربة جيرية وتربة رملية وتربة حصوية … الخ . 
*
*2- المناخ :
وهو من أهم عوامل تكوين التربة باعتبار أنه يتحكم فى نوع وشدة عمليات التجوية المختلفة . كما يؤثر على نوع وكمية الكائنات العضوية فى التربة وبالتالى يتحكم فى سرعة تحللها . ليس هذا فحسب بل قد ثبت وجود علاقة بين تكوين بعض المعادن الطينية والظروف المناخية فى الأقاليم المختلفة فعلى سبيل المثال فإن كميات أكاسيد الحديد والألومنيوم المائية تزداد فى وجود الأمطار الغزيرة التى تعمل على إزالة السيليكا من التربة الأمر الذى يؤدى إلى تكوين التربة الحمراء لوجود كميات كبيرة من أكاسيد الحديد وتعرف هذه التربة باسم اللاتيريت Laterite .
*
*3- الكائنات الحية :
**وتشمل كلا من الغطاء النباتى والمواد العضوية مثل الدبال Humus والبكتريا Bacteria والأحماض العضويةAcids Organic ويعتقد الكثيرون من علماء التربة أن عمليات تكون التربة لا تبدأ إلا عندما يتدخل النشاط العضوى بين الصخر الأم والبيئة المحيطة به . وتتحكم نوعية النباتات فى سمك المواد العضوية وعلى سبيل المثال فإن الأقاليم الاستوائية التى تتميز بالغابات الكثيفة تكون تربتها ذات سمك قليل من المواد العضوية الدبالية على عكس المناطق العشبية التى تتميز بسمك كبير من المواد العضوية هذا العضوية هذا الإضافة إلى تدخل النشاط البشرى سواء فى إزالة الغابات أو إضافة أراضى زراعية جديدة . 
*
*4- الوضع الطبوغرافى :
*يتحكم الوضع الطبوغرافى للتربة إلى حد كبير فى خصائصها فالسفوح الشديدة الانحدار لا تصل التربة فيها إلى مرحلة النضج لأن عوامل النقل المختلفة تزيل مخلفات التجوية أولا بأول فتتكون فى هذه الحالة تربة ناقصة قد أزيل منها نطاق أو نطاقين علويين . كما يؤثر الوضع الطبوغرافى أيضا على درجة التصريف وموضع وشكل مستوى المياه الباطنية . وللدلالة على أهمية الوضع الطبوغرافى فإن السهول والمناطق القليلة الانحدار تتميز بوجود تربة سميكة إذ أن الميل البسيط لهذه المناطق يجعلها تستقبل الرسوبيات والفتات الصخرى المنقول الذى سبق تجويته . 

*5- الزمن :
*والمقصود به هنا الفترة الزمنية التى استغرقها عمليات تكوين التربة . وبطبيعة الحال فإن الزمن يتحكم فى سمك ودرجة نضج نطاقات التربة باعتبار أن عمليات التجوية ترتبط ارتباطا وثيقا بالزمن .

*نطاقات التربة :
**يتألف القطاع الرأسى فى التربة من ثلاث نطاقات رئيسية موازية فى اتجاهاتها لسطح التربة فى الغالب وقد استخدمت الحروف A,B,C لرمز الدلالة على هذه النطاقات . *
*
النطاق A : وهو الجزء السطحى من التربة Topsoil وهو خليط من الدبال والرمل والسلت Silt والمعادن الطينية والمواد العضوية المتحللة بفعل البكتريا وأيضا المواد العضوية غير المتحللة وهو النطاق المستغل فى الزراعة .
النطاق B: ويعرف أحيانا بنطاق تحت التربة Subsoil وهو نطاق انتقالى بين النطاق A والصخر الأم الذى تمت تجويته Weathered Parent rock الذى يقع فى أسفل هذا النطاق ، وقد تمتد إلى هذا النطاق جذور الأشجار كما توجد به أيضا المواد العضوية . *
*



**النطاق C : ويقع أسفل النطاق B ويتكون تدريجيا من الصخر الذى تمت تجويته جزئياPartially Weathered rock حتى ينتهى إلى الصخر الأصلى الذى لم تتم تجويته ويتميز هذا النطاق بقلة المواد العضوية .*

*2- اللاتيريت والبوكسيت Laterite & Bauxite :
*وهما مادتان طبيعيتان يختلفان فى المحتوى الكيميائى بينما يتفقان فى النشأة باعتبارهما من نواتج التجوية الشديدة فى نفس المناطق . إلا أنهما يختلفان فى نوعية الصخور التى اشتقت منهما . 
*فاللاتيريت مادة حمراء أو تميل للاحمرار وهى غنية بأكاسيد الحديد وقد استخدمت هذه المادة قديما فى صناعة القرميد المستخدم فى البناء ومن هنا جاءت التسمية اللاتيريت من الكلمة اللآتينية Later بمعنى قرميد . 
وينشأ اللاتيريت من جراء التجوية الشديدة فى الأقاليم الاستوائية وشبه الاستوائية Sub-Tropical نتيجة لتجوية الصخور النارية القاعدية الغنية عادة بعنصرى الحديد والمغنسيوم حيث يتكون اللاتيريت عادة من نسب مختلفة من أكاسيد الحديد المائية وهيدروكسيد الألومنيوم وقد يوجد أكاسيد المنجنيز والتيتانيوم والسيليكا غير المتبلورة . حيث أن العامل الأساسى لهذا المناخ فى تلك الأقاليم هو التجوية الكيميائية . *
*وفى نفس الظروف المناخية تتم تجوية الصخور النارية الحمضية الغنية بأكسيد السيليكون والألومنيوم لينتج البوكسيت الذى يتكون بصفة أساسية من أكاسيد الألومنيوم المائية وقد اشتق الأسم من مدينة بو Baux الفرنسية حيث تم التعرف عليه لأول مرة .*
وعلى الرغم من أن كلا من اللاتيريت والبوكسيت . يصنعان عادة من الصخور إلا أنهما ذوا أهمية خاصة على المستوى الإقتصادى فالبوكسيت هو الخام الرئيسى للألومنيوم بينما يستخدم اللآتيريت كأحد مصادر الحديد. بالإضافة إلى كونه أيضا كمصدر ثانوى لكل من عنصرى النيكل والكوبلت اللذين يتلازمان فى الصخور النارية القاعدية . 
*3- ركام السفوح Scree :
*وهو الحطام والفتات الصخرى الناتج من تأثير عوامل التجوية الطبيعية سواء أكان هذا التأثير من اختلاف درجات الحرارة أو من تأثير تجمد المياه فى الفواصل والشقوق الصخرية وسرعان ما ينزلق هذا الحطام بفعل الجاذبية إلى أسفل التلال والجبال مكونا ما يسمى بركام السفوح ويتميز بكونه عبارة عن قطع صخرية غير منتظمة الشكل ، متفاوتة فى أحجامها ذات حواف مدببة . 

*4- حقول الجلاميد Boulder Fields :
*والجلاميد عادة عبارة عن درنات كروية أو شبه كروية ذات أحجام مختلفة ، وتعتبر التجوية الكيميائية سببا مباشرا فى ظهور حقول الجلاميد ، إذ أن الصخور الجيرية عادة ما تحوى بداخلها درنات سيليسية ، والذى يحدث أن الصخور الجيرية تذوب بفعل حمض الكربونيك تاركة وراءها هذه الدرنات السيليسية التى لا يؤثر فيها هذا الحمض .​


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (26 يوليو 2009)

*التعريـة بالريـاح*​
*ينحصر تأثير الرياح على الصخور فيما تحمله من رمال وغبر بينما الرياح الخالية منها فتأثيرها محدود إن لم يكن معدوما إذ تحمل الرياح الرمال والفتات الصخرى بوجه عام الناتج من التجوية وتضرب بها الصخور فتبريها شيئا فشيئا . ومن الرياح تترسب حبيبات الرمال فى مستويات واطئة ، لتملأها إذ تتراكم فيها وبذلك ينخفض بالتآكل ما علا من سطح الأرض ، ويرتفع بالترسب والتراكم ما انخفض منه ، الأمر الذى تتبسط به التضاريس ، ويستوى به السطح إلى سهل منبسط من الرمال ، وهو الفكرة الشائعة عن شكل الصحراء . وتتآكل الصخور المحملة بالرياح على ثلاث مراحل : التذرية والبرى والسحج . وهى على التوالى : إفراغ بعض الأماكن مما بها من رمل. ومسح الصخور بما تحمله الرياح من رمل، وانسحاق حبات الرمل التى تحملها الرياح بالاحتكاك ، وبالعملتين الأخيرتين . تزود الريح بما يدق من حبات صخر الأديم . ومما تحمله من رمال فى يدها تضرب بها وجه الصخور من جديد .
*
*(1) التذرية ( تخوية ) Ablation (Deflation) :
*وفى هذه العملية تحمل الرياح ما انساب وانفرط ، بما تفكك من جزئيات غطاء صخر الأديم ، كالرمل والغرين والغبار . وتنقلها من مكان إلى آخر . ويكون ذلك على أشده إذا ما دقت الحبيبات وصغر حجمها وقل وزنها حيث تكون الرياح أقدر على حمل تلك الحبيبات . وتتوقف المسافة التى يحمل إليها الرمل على : موضعه الأصلى قبل إنتقاله وحجم جزئياته ووزنها . وقوة الريح واستمرارها ، بلغة الرياضيات تتوقف قدرة الرياح على حمل المواد الصخرية المفككة على كمية حركتها التى هى حاصل ضرب الكتلة × السرعة والمواد المنقولة إما أن يحملها الهواء معلقة بين طبقاته وإما أن تدفعها الرياح على سطح الأرض دون أن ترتفع فى الهواء .
*وفى مقدور الرياح أن تحمل الرمال مرتفعة بها ضد الجاذبية الأرضية . وعبر المساحات الواسعة من الماء ، فإذا ما عصفت الريح ، ساقت أمامها كسفا ثقيلة من الرمل وكانت بذلك مصدر خطر داهم على من يرتاد الصحراء . وحتى فى الجو الهادى ، إذا سخن الهواء بملامسته سطح الأرض الحار ، أرتفع فى أعاصير Whirls ودوامات Eddies حاملا معه التراب والرماد فى أعمدة طويلة تتحرك ببطء عبر السهول والوديان .
*
*(2) البرى أو السحج Abrasion :
*وتعنى هذه العملية برى الصخور عن طريق احتكاك الرمل بها ويعزى هذا الأثر إلى صلادة حبات الرمل وقوتها ، حيث يتكون معظمها من معدن الكوارتز العالى الصلادة .
*والظروف التى تساعد الريح فى بريها بصخور كثيرة أهمها : ـ

أ – القحولة الشديدة ، وبالتالى انعدام الغطاء النباتى الذى يحمى الصخور . *
ب ـ الرياح القوية الدائمة الهبوب . 
ج ـ كثرة حبات الرمل الصلدة ، التى تحملها الرياح . 
د ـ طبيعة الصخر نفسه فكلما كان الصخر ضعيفا أو غير متماسك كلما كان أسهل انفراطة وتفككه . 
*فحيث يظهر صخر الأديم على سطح تراه قد نعم أو تنخرب فى حزوز وأخاديد ، بقدر كبير أو صغير ، حسب بنية الصخر الأصلية فأحجار الجير وإن كانت رخوة فإنها كذلك مندمجة قوية البنيان . ولذا فإنها تصقل وتخطط بفعل حبات الرمل المستمر ، أما الجرانيت المصمت العنيد ، فنراه قد نعم وثقب بينما النيس والشيست قد حززت Furrowed وضلعت Ribbed بخطوط موازية لمستوى تورقها Foliation Plane .*
*



* *



**



* *قانون البنية والتركيبLaw of Structure : *
*ومما تجب ملاحظته أن فعل الريح على سطح الصخر إنما هو فعل اختياري . حيث تعمل حبات الرمل كآلة حفر أو نحر تأتى على الرخو من الصخور ولا تقوى كثيرا على الصلب منه ، فتعمل بذلك على إظهار الاختلاف فى صلابة الصخور . وبهذا تبقى الدرنات الصخرية Concretions والعقد Nodules والحصى والأحافير الصلبة . بارزة فوق سطح الصخر الرخو الذى يحتويها ، حتى تسقط فى النهاية تاركة محلها فراغا يبقى شاهدا على سابق وجودها فى الصخر . وباستمرار التجوية يندثر مع الزمن هذا الأثر . *
والصخور التى تتفاوت درجات تماسكها وصلابتها تعتريها الخطوط والثقوب والحفر فى أشكال غريبة ، قد تحاكى أشكالا لبعض الكائنات الحية والجمادات . وكثيرا ما تتدخل التجوية التجوية الآلية الكيميائية فى تكيف هذا التشكل . 
*فقد يتشكل سطح الصخر إلى ما يشبه الجدار قد شقنته صفوف من فتحات كأنها النوافذ Windows ، أو إلى أعمدة Columns وقوائم كالمسلات Needles** ، أو إلى ما يشبه عيش الغراب **Mashroom أو المظلة Umbrella تبرز منها أهداب كأنها الإبر . أو إلى ما يشبه قرص عسل النحل Honeycomb بعيونه المتجاورة ، وغير ذلك كثير مما يعد من غرائب وعجائب الموجودات .*
*



*
*



*​*



* *



*
*



*​*النحت السفلى Undercutting :
*بديهى أن حبات الرمل إذ تحملها الرياح ، يرتفع الخفيف الدقيق منها ويبقى الثقيل الغليظ منها قرب سطح الأرض .وبالتالى يظهر فعل التآكل بالريح أجلى ما يكون قرب سطح الأرض ويقل هذا الأثر مع العلو بعيدا فوق سطح . وعلى هذا فإن الجروف والمرتفعات تتآكل من أسفلها أكثر من أن تتآكل من أعاليها . وبذلك تنحت قواعدها فى شكل كهوف ومغارات . وبهذا تحتفظ الطبيعة للجروف بوعورتها وشدة انحدارها .
وإذا ما اختلفت اتجاهات الرياح أثناء عملية النحو السفلى هذه . فإن الصخر القاتم يتآكل أسفله من جهات عدة ، وبذلك يتشكل الصخر فيما يشبه عيش الغراب أو الزهريات . وخصوصا إذا ما كانت أعالى الصخر أصلب من أسفله .
*



*


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (26 يوليو 2009)

*أثر المياه الجارية على سطح الأرض*

*تقدر كيفية المياه على سطح الكرة الأرضية بحوالى 1.36بليون كيلومتر مكعب ، تستأثر المحيطات وحدها بالجزء الأكبر من حصة هذه الكمية إذ وصل نصيب المحيطات حوالى 97.5% من مجموع كمية المياه . بينما يبلغ نصيب الجليد حوالى 2.5% أما النسبة الباقية والتى تصل حوالى 0.65% فتمثل كمية لمياه الموجودة فى البحيرات والأنهار والمياه الجوفية بالإضافة إلى بخار الماء الموجود فى الغلاف الجوى ، وعلى الرغم من ضآلة هذه الكمية إلا أنها ذات أثر كبير للغاية فى تشكيل سطح القشرة الأرضية ولاسيما الأنهار .*

*نشأة الأنهار :
عندما تسقط الأمطار أو يذوب الجليد فى منطقة ما من المناطق المرتفعة فإن المياه تنحدر مكونة ما يعرف بالمسيلات وهى مجارى مائية صغيرة غير محدودة الجوانب يأخذ الإتجاه العام لها اتجاه انحدار سطح المنطقة . وتتلاقى المسيلات بعضها البعض متجمعة فى مجارى مائية محدودة الجوانب ثم تتلاقى هذه المجارى فى مجارى مائية أكبر تعرف بالروافد Tributaries التى تصب فى نهاية المطاف فى المجرى الرئيسى وهو النهر . *
*وبنظرة عكسية أى إذا تتبعنا مجرى النهرى من المصب إلى المنبع سوف نجد أن وادى النهر تتصل به أودية أخرى أقل منه حجما وقوة ، تمده بالمياه والرواسب بعد سقوط الأمطار وتسمى هذه الأودية روافد . والوادى فى هذه الحالة أقرب ما يكون إلى جذع شجرة وفروعها حيث يمثل الجذع الوادى الرئيسى وتمثل الفروع الروافد التى تتصل به من جوانبه المختلفة . وكل رافد من الروافد تتصل به أيضا مجموعة من الروافد الأقل طولا وحجما وقوة . مهمتها تغذيته بالمياه والرواسب . ويستمر هذا الوضع حتى نصل إلى أصغر الروافد والذى قد لا يتعدى طوله عدة أمتار وقد يكون عمقه بسيطا لا يزيد عن عشرات السنتيمترات.*
*ويطلق على الوادى وروافده المختلفة فى الأطوال والإحجام أسم شبكة التصريف Drainage Network حيث أن كل الروافد تصرف مياهها فى اتجاه الوادى الرئيسى وهو المجرى الأكبر الذى تتجمع فيه المياه التى تنقلها الروافد حيث ينقلها فى اتجاه النصب الذى غالبا ما يكون فى نهاية المطاف فى البحار . 
*
*التعرية النهرية : *
*تلعب المياه الجارية ممثلة فى الأنهار بارزا فى تشكيل معالم سطح الأرض وذلك فيما يعرف بالتعرية النهرية . ويشمل مصطلح التعرية ثلاث عمليات متداخلة مع بعضها البعض هى على التوالى النحت والنقل والترسيب . *
*



*​*أولاً : النحت Erosion :
عندما تسقط الأمطار على المنحدرات الجبلية فإنها تجرف أمامها الفتات الصخرى الناتج من عمليات التجوية المختلفة مكونة الروافد التى تصب فى المجرى الرئيسى وهو النهر . وتقوم المياه الحاملة لهذا الفتات بعملية نحت لكل من جانبى وقاع النهر وذلك حسب طبيعة الفتات الصخرى وضغط المياه على قاع وجوانب المجرى المائى بطرق ثلاث : 
*
*1- التحات Abrasion :ويقصد به تآكل الصخر ميكانيكيا بتأثير الاحتكاك بصخر آخر وفى هذه العملية يتم نحت وتآكل الصخور بفعل ما تحمله المياه من حصى وفتات صخرى ، حيث تعمل هذه المواد أثناء انتقالها عن طريق المياه كمعاول هدم ، عندما تقوم بالاحتكاك بقاع وجوانب المجرى وبالتالى تتفتت أجزاء منها يتم نقلها عن طريق مياه النهر . وتتوالى هذه العملية طالما تسمح بذلك سرعة التيار . *
*كذلك فإنه مع زيادة السرعة يحدث ما يسمى بالدوامة eddy والتى تدور فيها فى شكل حركة مغزلية ، ومع دخول بعض مكونات الفتات الصخرى دائرة هذه الدوامة وتكوين حفر عميقة يطلق عليها أسم الحفر الوعائية كما سبق ذكره ومع انتشار هذه الحفر وتوالى الحركة وتوسيعها لها ، يمكن أن تتصل ببعضها مما يعنى تآكل أجزاء واسعة من قاع المجرى . *
*2- الفعل الهيدروليكى Hydraulic action :ويقصد بها حركة مكونات التربة والصخر وتآكلها عن طريق قوة اندفاع المياه فى المجرى . ويزيد تأثير الفعل الهيدروليكى مع زيادة سرعة التيار ، كما قد تحدث الدوامات edies مع السرعات العالية .*
*3- الإذابة Solution : 
وهى العملية التى تؤدى إلى ذوبان الصخور القابلة للذوبان . وكثيرا ما يحدث هذا على قاع وجوانب المجارى التى تتكون من صخور لديها القابلية للتفاعل مع المياه ومن تلك النوعية من الصخور الحجر الجيرى والصخور الكلسية بوجه عام . وتؤدى المياه إلى إذابة هذه المكونات الصخرية من القاع والجوانب وتنقلها معها . *
*والعمليات الثلاث السابقة وهى التحات والفعل الهيدروليكى والإذابة هى المسؤلة عن تعميق وتوسيع وإطالة المجرى المائى .*

*ثانيا : النقل Transportation :
وفى هذه العملية يتم نقل المواد الصخرية المفتتة الناتجة من عمليات النحت السابقة وتشكل حموله النهر أنواع ثلاث ، حمولة القاع وحمولة عالقة وحمولة مذابة . *
*1- حمولة القاع Bed load:
ويتم فيها تحريك ونقل المواد الكبيرة الحجم الثقيلة الوزن وبالنظر إلى ثقل وزنها فإنها تتحرك على قاع المجرى بطريقتين : *
*أ ـ الجر Traction :
وهو انتقال المواد الكبيرة الحجم مثل الجلاميد Boulders على قاع المجرى عن طريق دفع لها فتنزلق أو تتدحرج Rolling دون أن تفارق القاع . *
*ب ـ القفز Saltation :
حيث تتحرك المواد الأقل حجما ووزنا خاصة حبيبات الرمال وبعض الحصى عن القفز . وفيها تقفز الحبيبة تحت ضغط الماء الواقع عليها لترتفع لأعلى ولكن نظرا لعدم قدرة المياه على حملها باستمرار فإنها تعود لتهبط على القاع ثم تعود للقفز مرة أخرى تحت نفس الظروف وتنتقل بنفس الطريقة لمسافات طويلة . وقد يستمر التعلق فى الماء طويلة ، بعد قفزها لأعلى ، كما قد تستقر أيضا طويلة على القاع لتتحرك عن طريق الجر أو الدحرجة كما فى أشكال حمولة القاع الأخرى . ويتوقف ذلك على التغاير فى سرعة الجريان وإضطرابة من ناحية وعلى حجم الحبيبة وشكلها من ناحية أخرى كما يجب أن تلعب درجة خشونة القاع دورا فى هذه العملية .*
*2- الحمولة العالقة Suspended Load :
وهى تلك المواد الناعمة أو الدقيقة التى تستطيع المياه حملها بسهولة . وهى التى تعطى مياه الفيضانات اللون الداكن muddy وتعتبر الرمال الناعمة Fine Sand والطين mud والطمى Silt أهم المواد التى تحملها مياه الفيضانات وتعلق بها . ونظرا لصغر حجم الحبيبات فإن دورها فى عملية النحت والتآكل يكاد يكون معدوما .*
*3- الحمولة الذائبة Dissolved load :
وهى المواد الناتجة من التأثير الكيميائى لمياه مثل أيونات الصوديوم والكالسيوم والبوتاسيوم والبيكربونات والكلوريدات والكبريتات . ويتم ترسيب هذه الأيونات على هيئة أملاح إذا ما تبخرت المياه خاصة إذا كان الوادى يصب فى منخفض داخلى على اليابس وليس داخل البحر . ويساعد على ذلك ارتفاع الحرارة فى المناطق الصحراوية وتؤدى هذه العمليات إلى تكوين الملاحات الطبيعية على قيعان المنخفضات الصحراوية .*
*ثالثاً : الإرساب Deposition :قد يحدث أن تقل سرعة التيار إما لقلة انحدار المجرى أو انخفاض كمية المياه أو كنتيجة لزيادة حمولة الوادى أو النهر فإن مياه النهر تبدأ فى التخلص من جزء من حمولتها حيث تقوم بإرساب جزء من المواد التى تحملها ، وقد يلقى النهر هذا الجزء أو بكل حمولته على طول المجرى أو عند نهايته . ويبدأ النهر أو الوادى عادة فى التخلص من المواد الخشنة أولا، وغالبا ما يكون ذلك على قيعان المجارى . ومع تناقص سرعته يتخلص من المواد المتوسطة الخشونة ثم بعد فترة طويلة من الهدوء والسكون يبدأ فى التخلص من الحمولة المذابة وترسيبها . *​


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (26 يوليو 2009)

*تطور الأنهار*​
*للأنهار حياة وأعمار كما هو الحال فى البشر فالنهر ـ أى نهر ـ يمر بفترة شباب ونضج وأخيرا يمر بمرحلة الشيخوخة ، وتختص كل فترة من فترات عمر النهر بجزء منه يمثل تلك الفترة ، ففترة الشباب يمثلها المجرى الأعلى وفترة النضج يمثلها المجرى الأوسط وفترة الشيخوخة يمثلها المجرى الأدنى .
وفيما يلى عرض لتطوير مراحل النهر :*

*1- مرحلة الشباب Youth Stage: *
ويهتم النهر فى مرحلة الشباب بالحفر الرأسى لتعميق مجراه وشق طريق على سطح الأرض عن طريق النحت فى قاع المجرى ليصل إلى مستوى سطح البحر أو مستوى القاعدة المحلى إذا كان يصب فى بحيرة داخلية أو فى نهر آخر . ويتميز مجرى النهر هنا بأنه على شكل رقم 7 أى له جوانب شديدة الانحدار والناتجة من سرعة جريان التيار فى هذه المرحلة مما يسبب ضيق المجرى .






*ظاهرات مرحلة الشباب :*
*1- الخوانق **Canyons : *
وهو جزء من مجرى نهر شديد الانحدار فى جوانبه حيث يتغلب النحت الرأسى على النحت الجانبى ، ومعظم المجارى العليا هى بمثابة خوانق ، وخصوصا عندما تجرى على امتداد نطاق ضعف أصابه التكسر ، ومثل هذه الخوانق نجدها بكثرة فى المناطق الجبلية ومنها مرتفعات الألب .
*وتنشأ الخوانق عادة فى الصخور الصلبة ، حتى تبقى جوانبها قائمة شديدة الانحدار دون أن تنهار ، وقد تنشأ أحيانا عندما تقل الأمطار ، فيقل فعل عوامل التجوية فى جوانبها ومن ثم تتراجع ببطء ، ومن أشهر الخوانق، الخانق العظيم Grand Canyons بولاية كلورادو بالولايات المتحدة ويبلغ طول خانق الكلورادو العظيم زهاء 500 كم وعمقه ما يقرب من 2 كم وهو يشق طريقة خلال طبقات صخرية أفقية ووصل نحته الرأسى إلى الصخور النارية السفلى التى تنتمى إلى حقب ما قبل الكمبرى . 
*











*2- الحفر الوعائية Porholes :
*وهى عبارة عن منخفضات مستديرة الشكل توجد فى قاع النهر . وتنشأ من تحرك الكتل الصخرية على القاع حركة دائرية متأثرة بقوة الدوامات المائية التى يكونها تيار النهر . وتؤدى هذه الحركة الدائرية إلى تآكل قاع النهر وإلى تكوين فجوات فيه . 

*3- ثنيات الشباب :
وتتكون عندما يكون النحت الرأسى على أشده فى تعميق الوادى ، ويتفادى النهر فى جويانه العقبات الصخرية الصلبة تصادفه ، فيتثنى ويتلوى من حلولها منشأ لتلك المنعطفات ، ويشتد النحت فى ضفافها المقعرة مكونا لجروف شديدة الانحدار ، بينما يقل النحت أو ينعدم على الضفاف المحدبة المقابلة فيترك سفوحا هيئة الانحدار Slip – off Slope .
*
*4- الجنادل Cataracts :
*وتنشأ إختلاف فى طبيعة الصخور التى يتركب منها قاع المجرى النهرى . فالصخور الصلبة تقاوم عملية النحت بجميع صوره بنما تتآكل الصخور اللينة ، ومن ثم تبقى الصخور الصلبة بارزة تعترض سيير المياه مثال ذلك الجنادل التى تعترض مجرى النيل الخرطوم وأسوان . فقد نحت نهر النيل مجراه رأسيا فى الحجر الرملى النوبى إلى أن وصل فى بعض المواقع إلى الصخور الصلدة من جراء عملية النحت النهرى ، فظهرت بارزة من القاع مكونه ما يشبه الجزر الصخرية الصغيرة تقسم مجرى النيل عندها إلى أكثر من مجرى.

*5- المساقط المائية أو الشلالات Water-Fallsوتنشأ نتيجة لأسباب عديدة أهمها :
*أ ـ انحدار مجرى النهر من جهة مرتفعة إلى أخرى منخفضة ، كأن ينحدر من فوق هضبة تشرف على السهول من حولها بحافت حادة .ب ـ اعتراض طبقة صخرية صلبة مقاومة للتعرية لمجرى النهر ، تقع أسفلها أو حولها طبقات رخوة أقل مقاومة للتعرية . فيتكون الشلال ، لأن مياه النهر تنحت فى الطبقات اللينة أكثر مما تنحت فى الطبقات الصلبة ، مما ينشأ عن ذلك اختلاف فى منسوب المجرى ، فتسقط المياه من مستوى مرتفع وهوابقة الصلبة ، إلى مستوى منخفض وهو مستوى الطبقة اللينة التى تعرض للتآكل كما تعمل المياه الساقطة بقاعدة الشلال على نحت الصخور اللينة السفلى ، بينما تبقى الطبقة الصخرية الصلبة بارزة ومعلقة فوقها ثم لا تلبث أن تسقط نتيجة لثقلها وضغط المياه عليها وتتكرر عملية النحت السفلى وسقوط أجزاء من الطبقة الصلبة باستمرار ، ولهذا نجد أن الشلالات تتراجع دائما نحو المنبع . 

*2- مرحلة النضج Maturity Sage:*

ويمثل الوادى المجرى الأوسط فى هذه المرحلة التى تتميز باتساع الوادى الناتج من زيادة النحت الجانبى بالإضافة إلى تناقص سرعة التيار لقلة الانحدار . وإذا كان مجرى النهر فى مرحلة الشباب يمثل رقم 7 فإن المجرى يزداد إنفراجا كما أن النحت الجانبى قد كون واديا عريضا تغطية
*الرواسب تمهيدا لتكوين ما يعرف بالسهل الفيضى الذى يتكون فى المراحل الأخيرة من حياة النهر . ومن أهم الظاهرات المصاحبة لمرحلة النضج ما يعرف بالمنعطفات Maenders فعندما يصل النهر أقصى مداه نحت قاع مجرى النهر بحيث لا يقوى بعد ذلك على النحت فيتحول نشاطه إلى النحت الجانبى . فحيثما ينحرف مجرى النهر استقامته لأى سبب من الأسباب ، سرعان ما يرتطم تيار النهر بالجانب المقعر من المنحنى ويقتحمه بقوة ، بحيث يتآكل ساحل النهر*





*حول جانبه المحدب من المنحنى حيث يترسب الفتات الصخرى والرواسب العالقة من جراء عملية النحت وهكذا باستمرار هذه العملية مع الزمن ، يترحزح بالتدريج مجرى النهر عن موضعه الأصلى ، ويزداد مقدار إنحناء النهر .وبتكرار هذه العملية فى أماكن مختلفة من النهر ، يرى النهر وقد التوى مساره فى نسق من الثنيات والالتوءات تسمى المنعطفات أو التعرجات النهرية المعروفة بـ " المياندرز" Meanders . *وفى كثير من الحالات تبلغ شدة المنعطفات مبلغا كبيرا ، وتتعقد الانثناءات ، بحيث أن المسافة بين أى نقطتين من مجرى النهر قد تكون قصير جدا إذا قيست بخط مستقيم ، بينما تطول كثيرا هذه المسافة إذا ما قيست بخط منحن يتبع مجرى النهر فى إنحنائه وعلى ذلك فإن الانعطاف المتعدد الواضح فى مجرى النهر يعتبر شاهدا على تقدم عمر النهر .

*3- مرحلة الشيخوخة Old Stage :*
وفى أثناء انحدار الماء فى مجرى النهر يحل وينقل كثيرا من المواد منها الذائب ومنها العانق . ويختلف حجم هذه المواد العالقة من الذرات الدقيقة جدا كما فى الصلصال والطفل والطين إلى الحبيبات الكبيرة من الرمال والحصى .
وأخير يضعف النهر وببطء انحدار مجراه وتقل مقدرته على حمل الرواسب فيبدأ فى التخلص منها فى قاعة أو على جوانبه أو عند مصبه فى البحر .
*ظاهرات مرحلة الشيخوخة :*
*1 - البحيرات القوسية OX-Bows :
عندما يشتد إنحناء النهر قد يحدث أحيانا أن يندفع التيار فيخترق البرزخ الضيق بين الطرفين المتقابلين من مجرد النهر الأصلى، فيمتد المجرى مستقيما تاركا الجزء المنحنى من مجراه . هذا الجزء المهجور من مجرى النهر يصبح بحيرة مقوسة .*





*2**- السهول الفيضية Flood Plains :
*عنما يتم توسيع الوادى فى المجرى الأوسط فى مرحلة النضج من تأثير النحت الجانبى للمجرى وعندما تقل سرعة التيار فى مرحلة الشيخوخة فإن النهر يتخلص من حمولته من الفتات الصخرى والمواد العالقة بترسيبها على الجوانب المحدبة للثنيات والمنحنيات النهرية الأمر الذى يكون معه ضفاف ترسبيهة وباستمرار تحرك المنحنيات تتغطى جميعها بغطاء من الرواسب الطينية مكونة السهل الفيضية . 
*2- المدرجات ( الشرفات النهرية ) :
**عندما يترك النهر على جوانبه البعيدة مخلفاته من الرواسب الطينية وبسبب تغيير مستواه وقلة مياهه مثلا أو تعمق مجراه ووصوله إلى مستوى القاعدة العامة يأخذ النهر مجرى أعمق من الأول ولا تصل مياهه إلى الجوانب البعيدة التى كان يصلها فى الماضى تاركا بذلك مدرجا قديما ليبنى مدرجا جديدا وهكذا …. ولهذه المدرجات فوائد عديدة لرجال التاريخ والآثار والجيولوجيا والمناخ لما تكشف عنه من صور الماضى وأوضاع .*
*3- الدالات Deltas :
بطبية الحال عندما يستوى النهر فى مجراه وتنتاقص سرعة جريانه شيئا فشيئا فإنه يصب حمولته فى نهاية المطاف فى البحار والمحيطات إذ تتجمع رواسب النهر على هيئة سهل منخفض يأخذ شكل جرف دلتا (∆) فى اللغة الإغريقية ونتيجة لحدوث عمليات الترسيب عند مصب النهر فإنه يتفرع إلى قنوات عديدة وهذه تنفرع بدورها قنوات أصغر تعرف بالقنوات الثانوية إو الفروع Distribtaries بحيث تاخذ فروع الدلتا شكلا شعاعيا وأحيانا تأخذ شكل الأقواس Arc Shaped .*​


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (26 يوليو 2009)

العـوامل المؤثرة فى تشكيل السواحـل​
إذا كانت التجوية والتعرية هما من العمليات الطبيعية التى يلزم لهـا بعد زمنى كبير حتى يتضح تأثيرهمـا وخاصـة فى المناطق القارية الصحراويــة . غير أن البيئـة الساحليـة تمثل نمطـا من الأنماط الفريدة التى يتضح فيها تأثير العمليات الطبيعية (تجوية + تعرية ) فى بعد زمنى قليل نسبيا يمكن رصده وتتبع تأثيره . والسواحل أو الشواطئ هى إلتقـاء القارات أو اليابسـة مع المياه وتعتبر هذه المناطق من أنشط مناطق النحت بواسطـة المياه لذا فإنهـا عرضـة للتغير باستمرار .

ويتوقف شكل الساحل على تفاعل عدد من العوامل المتداخلة مع بعضهـا البعض والتى يمكن أن نحصرها فى مجموعتين من العوامل (الأولـى) : تأثير حركـة المياه وما يتعلق بهـا .. (الثانية): تأثــير طبيعـة السواحل نفسهـا .

أولا : تأثير حركــة الميـاة
المقصـود بحركـة المياه هنـا هو تأثير فعل الأمواج وحركـة المد والجزر والتيارات البحرية .

1 - تأثير الأمــــواج :
*من المعروف أن الأمواج من أهم عوامـل التعريـة البحريـة وأن تأثير هذه الأمواج مرتبط بعاملـين أخرين همـا ؛ الرياح وتضاريس الساحل نفسـه ولأمواج العواصف أهميـة خاصـة إذ أن تأثيرهـا فى تشكيل السواحل فى يوم واحد يعادل تأثير الأمواج العادية فى عدة أسابيع ولهذا فإنهـا تعرف بأمواج الهـدم Destructive .*
ومن المهم فى دراسـة التعريـة الساحليــة , أن نميز بين نوعين من السواحــل :
أ ) سواحل ذات تضاريس (جـــروف) .. ويتلخص تأثير الأمواج فى الأنماط الأتيــة :-

*التأثير الهيدروليكــــى Hydraulic Action :
إذ أن كتل المياه المندفعـة نحو الشاطئ (الجرف) تحدث تأثيرا قويا مباشـرا فى تحطيم الصخور عندما تصطدم الأمواج بهـا وقد أثبتت الدراسات أن طبيعـة شكل الأمواج ذات تأثير فعال على تحطيم الصخــور .*فقد لوحظ أنه عند تكــسر الأمواج قد يندفع المـاء فوق قمـة الموجـة بسرعـة تبلغ ضعف سرعـة الموجـة ككل وبذلك فإن الضغوط المرتفعـة قد تباشر عملهـا على وجه الجرف على نحو تتحطم معـه الصخـور .
*



*
كمـا أن الموجـه قد تحصر جيبـا من الهـواء بينهـا وبين الجرف مما يؤدى إلـى ضغط الهـواء عند اصطدام الموجـة بالجرف بشدة وعند ارتداد الموجـة يتجدد الهـواء فجأة وبتوالى عمليـة إنضغاط وتمدد الهواء يؤدى فى النهايـة إلى تحطيم الصخــر .
وقد لوحظ أن تأثير الموج يصبح فعالا إذا كان الجرف مليئـا بالشقوق والفواصل والشروخ . إذ أنه بتوالى إنضغاط الهواء المحبوس بفعل الموجـه فى داخل هذه الشقوق والفواصل والشروخ يؤدى إلى توسيعهـا وبالتالى تحطيم الصخر نفســه .

نواتج التأثير الهيدروليكى على السواحل :

*التأثير التحاتـــى ( النحــت ) Corrosion :
*وهو ذلك التأثير الذى تمارسـه كتل الحطام الصخرى عند اصطدامهـا بفعل الرياح بأسفل الجرف مما يؤدى إلى إنشاء جـروفا معلقـة أو بارزة توثر على عوامل التجويـة (الحرارة والريـاح والأمطــار).
*تأثـير الأحتكـاك البــرى Attrition :
*ويحدث هذا التأثير عندمـا تدفـع الأمواج الحطام الصخرى وعند سحب هذا الحطـام مع ارتداد الأمواج إذ أنه من نتيجـة الأحتكاك الناتج عن تصادم مكونات الحطــام الصخرى بعضـه مع بعض وتصادمه فى نفس الوقت مع صخور الشاطئ يحدث نوع من البرى لكليهمـا (الحطام الصخرى وصخور الشاطـئ) ممـا يؤدى فى النهايـة إلى تآكل الشاطـئ .
*تأثــير الإذابـة (الذوبــان) Solution :
*لا ينحصر تأثير الذوبان فى تأثير الأمواج بقــدر ما ينحصر فى طبيعـة مكونات الصخر نفسـه وقابليـة هذه المكونات للذوبان .الأمر الذى سوف نعالجـه لدى الحديث عن طبيعـة الصخر .

ب ) سواحل منبسطــة ( ذات إرتفاعـات قليلــة ) :
ويتلخص التأثير الهدمـى للأمواج إذا كانت من النوع السريـع التواتر أى يتراوح عدد الموجات من 13-15 موجــة فى الدقيقــة . إذ أن حركـة الأمواج على هذا النمط تكون دائريـة فعندمـا تتكسر الأمواج فإن كتلــة الماء تتجـه إلى أسفل الشاطــئ . ونتيجـة لهذه الحركـة الدائريـة فإن هذا النمط من الموج يمشط المواد من أعلى الشاطئ إلى أسفل مؤديا تأثير نحــتى .

2 - تأثير حركـة المد والجــزر :
المد والجزر من الظواهـر الطبيعيـة المعروفـة إذ يتحرك سطح البحر بين إرتفاع وإنخفاض مرتين كل يوم تقريبا ( 24 ساعـة و52 دقيقـة) بسبب تأثير جذب القمر والشمس للأرض وتمارس تيارات المد والجزر تأثيرا تحاتيـا قويا فهى ذات أهميـة واضحة فى تكوين سطـــوح تعريـة .

3 - تأثير التيارات البحريـة :
ويتوقف هذا التأثير على إتجاه التيار نفسه بالنسبة للساحل حيث يكون نحت الساحل أشد ما يكون عندمـا يتعامد إتجاه التيار على الساحل . وبالإضافـة إلى هذا التأثير فإن هناك عددا من العوامل التى يتحكم فى فاعليـة تأثير التيارات البحرية على السواحل منها كثافة التيار نفسه ودرجة ملوحته الناتجـة من التبخير الشديد كما يحدث فى الجهات المدارية بالإضافة إلى تأثير دوران الأرض حول نفسها . وعلى كل حال فإن التيارات البحرية ذات تأثير محدود فى تشكيل السواحل .
ومن العوامل الهامـة فى تشكيل السواحل , تضاريس الجروف الساحلية أى إرتفاعهـا , إذ أن الجروف القليلة الإرتفاع تتراجع بسرعـة ( تتآكل ) تفوق سرعـة تراجع وتآكل الجروف الأكثر إرتفاعا بغرض تساوى وتماثل معدلات التعرية وبغرض وحدة طبيعة الصخور .
هذا بالإضافـة إلى تأثير التغيرات فى مستوى البحر التى ترتبط بالتغيرات المناخية.

ثــانيا : نوعيــة الصخــور :
تمثل نوعية الصخور عاملا هامـا من عوامل تشكيل السواحل فمن المعروف أن الأحجار الجيريـة هـى أكثر أنواع الصخور استجابة وقابليـة للتحلل والذوبان بفعل التجوية الكيميائيـة بالإضافـة إلى قابليتهـا للذوبان بفعل ما تحدثـه أيونات الاملاح المختلفة فى مياه البحار بخلاف الصخور النارية أو المتحولــة .
فبالنسبة للأحجار الجيريـة فإنهـا من أكثر الصخور قابلية للتآكل على وجه العموم . أما إذا كانت هذه الأحجار تشكل خط التماس بين اليابسـة والبحر فإنـه يمكن تلخيص العوامل المسببـة لتآكل الأحجار الجيرية فى النقاط التاليـة :
1 - الأحجار الجيرية تتميز عادة بإنهـا مــن الصخور ذات الصلادة القليلــة ( فى حدود 3 - 5ر4 تقريبا ) لذا فإن التأثير الهيدروليكـى للأمواج سوف يكون فعالا فى تحطيم وتفتيت الأحجار الجيرية ذات شقوق وفواصل (عادة تكثر الشقوق والفواصل فى تكوينات الأحجار الجيرية ) مما يزيد فى عملية التحطيم .
*2 - الصخــور الجيريــة - بصلادتهـــا القليلــة - ســوف تكون واقعــة تحت تأثير التحات Corrosionالناتج من تأثير اصطدام الحطام الصخرى بفعل حركة الأمواج .*
3 - الصخور الجيرية من أكثر أنواع الصخور قابلية للتآكل الكيميائى ويمكن إرجاع سبب التآكل الكيميائى للصخور الجيرية المطلة على مياه البحار والمحيطات من خلال عاملين .
*( أ )التجوية الكيميائيـة: وهى التجوية التى تحدث بفعل مكونات الهواء الجوى (بخار مـاء + ثانى أكسيد الكربون + أكسجين) حيث تتحد هذه المكونات مكونة حمض الكربونيك الذى يؤثر على الأحجار الجيرية حيث يؤدى فى النهاية إلى تآكلها والتجوية الكيميائيـة هى عمليـة طبيعية تتم فى بعد زمـنى كبير غير أن هذا البعد الزمنى الكبير يقل بزيادة نسبة ثانى أكسيد الكربون أو غيره من الغازات الحمضية الأخرى مثل أكاسيد النيتروجين وأكاسيد الكبريت .*
*( ب ) للمياه الشاطئيـة كذلك تأثير كيميائىعلى الأحجار الجيرية من خلال حمض الكربونيك فمن المعروف أن قدرة المياه على إذابة ثانى أكسيد الكربون تزداد كلما قلت درجة الحرارة وتقل القدرة بزيادة درجة الحرارة . إذن فالمناخ ولا سيما درجة الحرارة تلعب دورا هامـا غير مباشر فى تآكل الصخور الجيرية .*
أشكال التعرية البحرية : تختص التعرية البحرية بأنها ذات مجال محدود لا تتعداه . وهذا المجال هو نطاق اتصال اليابس بالبحر . ومن المهم أن نحدد ثلاثة مصطلحات هى : الساحل والشاطىء والبلاج .
*فالساحل Coast هو خط إلتقاء أو نطاق اليابس بالبحر . ويمكن تعريف خط الساحل Coast line بأنه الخط الذى الذى تصل إليه أعلى أمواج العواصف . بينما الشاطىء shore يشمل المساحة الواقعة بين سفوح الجروف البحرية ( وهى الحوائط الصخرية المشرفة على البحر ) . وأدنى مستوى تصل إليه مياه الجزر . أما البلاج Beach فيشمل المساحة التى تتكون من الرمال والحصى فوق الشاطىء . *وتعتمد التعرية البحرية على عدد من العوامل التى تؤثر فى خط الساحل . 
ويمكن تقسيم هذه العوامل إلى قسمين : قسم يختص بطبيعة الساحل نفسه وقسم آخر يختص بطبيعة حركة المياه المؤثرة على الساحل . . وفيما يلى أهم هذه العوامل :

أولا : العوامل المؤثرة فى طبيعة الساحل :-

1- شكل خط الساحل ومدى تعرجه وتوجيهه بالنسبة للأمواج السائدة ، فخطوط السواحل المتعرجة تشتد تعرية رؤوسها المتوغلة فى البحر ، فى حين يزداد الترسيب داخل الخلجان . كما تتأثر المناطق الساحلية المواجهة للأمواج السائدة ، فيشتد تراجعها أمام الأمواج .

*



*
2- درجة إنحدار المنطقة الساحلية ، وخاصة الجروف البحرية الأكثر تعرضا لفعل الأمواج ، وكذلك إرتفاع هذه الجروف . إذ كلما انخفضت هذه الجروف زادت فرصة تآكلها بالأمواج .
3- صلابة الصخور ودرجة مقاومتها للعوامل الميكانيكية ( تأثير اصطدام الأمواج ) ، والكيميائية ( الناتجة عن تفاعل الصخور مع مياه البحر ) .
4- البنية الجيولوجية للمنطقة الساحلية ، ومدى تأثرها بالإنكسارات والإلتواءات ، وأنظمة الفواصل. إذ يتم نحر الحافات ذات الفواصل المتقاربة . وكذلك العلاقة بين زاوية ميل الطبقات وتوجيه خط الساحل . فحينما تميل الطبقات نحو خط الساحل يسهل نحتها بالأمواج ، أما الطبقات المائلة نحو اليابس فيصعب نحتها ، وتظل باقية فترات زمنية أطول نسبيا . ، بمعنى أنه عندما تميل الطبقات نحو البحر ، فإن الكتل الصخرية تتكسر عند أسطح الفواصل بزوايا قائمة على مستويات الإنفصال الطبقى ، مكونة ما يعرف بالجروف المعلقة . بينما إذا كانت الطبقات تميل فى الإتجاه العكسى ، أى نحو اليابس فإن الكتل الصخرية لا تستطيع التكسر عند سطوح الفواصل ، وبالتالى فإن الجروف تميل إلى الوقوف فى وضع قائم تقريبا. 
5- الغطاء النباتى للمنطقة الساحلية من حيث نوعه ( غابات ، شجيرات ، حشائش ) ومدى كثافته ، حيث يساعد الكساء النباتى الكثيف على حماية السواحل بدرجة ما من تأثير الأمواج.
6- عمق المياه أمام خط الساحل ، فالمياه الضحلة تعمل على تكسير الأمواج ، وإضعاف طاقتها قبل وصولها إلى الشاطىء ، بينما تساعد المياه العميقة على وصول الأمواج بكامل طاقتها مما يعظم تأثيرها التحاتى .
7- نوع الصخور على القاع أمام خط الساحل ودرجة مقاومتها لعمليات النحت البحرى ، ومدى توافر المواد الرسوبية التى يمكن نقلها وترسيبها بالأمواج على الساحل .

ثانيا : طبيعة حركة المياه : 
يتلخص تأثير حركة المياه البحرية فى ثلاثة أنواع .. هى على النحو التالى : 
أ- حركة الأمواج من حيث شدتها وارتفاعها واتجاهها بالنسبة لخط الساحل :
وتنشأ الأمواج عادة من هبوب الرياح والعواصف إذ أن معظم الأمواج ناتجة من تأثير احتكاك الرياح بسطح المياه .غير أن هناك أمواجا تنشأ بفعل حركة المد والجزر ، كما أن بعضها أيضا ينشأ من تأثير الزلازل والنشاط البركانى فى قاع المحيط .
*وتدفع الرياح الأمواج نحو الشاطىء ويتوقف مدى ارتفاعها وطاقتها على قوة الرياح التى تدفعها . لذا فإن موقع خط الساحل بالنسبة لإتجاه الريح ولعرض البحر يعتبر من أهم العوامل التى تؤثر فى تشكيله . ولأمواج العواصف أهمية خاصة ، وهى التى تحركها رياح فى قوة*
*



*​*الإعصارأو العاصفة تهب فوق مسطح مائى عظيم . فتأثير يوم واحد من مثل هذه الأمواج العاتية فى تشكيل السواحل ، قد يفوق تأثير الأمواج العادية على مدى عدة أسابيع . وتتسابق هذه الأمواج وتتلاحق بسرعة وبمعدل يتراوح بين 12- 14 موجة فى الدقيقةالواحدة ، ونظرا لتزاحمها ترتفع قممها وتتساقط كتل المياه من فوقها على طول جبهتها الزاحفة وتغوص فجأة فتزداد شدة السحب وارتداد المياه التى تنحت أرض الشاطىء فتجرف معها مواده نحو البحر . لهذا فهى تعرف بأمواج الهدم ( النحت )Destructive . أما الأمواج المتوسطة التى تتهادى نحو الساحل بمعدل يتراوح بين 6-8 موجة كل دقيقة ، فإنها تتسم بقوة دافعة فعالة نحو الساحل تفوق قوة السحب وارتداد المياه التى يعرقلها احتكاكها بالقاع وامتصاص رواسب الشاطىء لجزء من تلك المياه المرتدة . ولهذا فإن مقدار ما تدفعه من الحصى نحو الساحل يزيد على مقدار ما تجرفه معها نحو البحر ، ولذا تسمى بأمواج البناء ( الإرساب ) Constuctive .
*
ب - تيارات المد والجزر : 
من المعروف أن سطح البحر يتحرك بين ارتفاع وانخفاض مرة كل نصف يوم تقريبا . وهذه الحركة تبدو واضحة بجوار السواحل . ويعرف أقصى إرتفاع يبلغه سطح البحر بالمد ، وأدنى انخفاض بالجزر . وتنشأ ظاهرة المد والجزر عن قوى جذب القمر والشمس للمياه .وتأثير القمر فى إحداث المد أقوى من تأثير الشمس ، نظرا لبعد الشمس عن الأرض بالمقارنة بالقمر .
وتيارات المد والجزر - شأنها فى ذلك شأن حركة الأمواج - ذات تاثير هدمى وبنائى ، بمعنى أنها ذات تأثير تحاتى إذ تكون سطوح تعرية بفعل عملية إرتطام الموج بالسواحل . أما التأثير البنائى فيتلخص فى عملية الإرساب لدى حركة المد .

ج - التيارات البحرية :
تتحرك المياه السطحية فى البحار والمحيطات على هيئة تيارات بحرية تعزى نشأتها إلى سببين رئيسيين :
*1- الرياح الدائمة: ويتناول تأثيرها مساحات واسعة من المسطحات المائية ، وخاصة الرياح التجارية الشمالية الشرقية والجنوبية الشرقية التى تهب صوب خط الإستواء من الشمال ومن الجنوب . فهى تقوم بالدور الرئيسى فى دفع المياه الإستوائية نحو أمريكا الوسطى حيث يخرج تيار الخليج الدافىء الذى يعبر المحيط الأطلسى إلى غرب أوربا وشمالها الغربى .*
*2- إختلاف التيارات البحرية .. وتعرف بالقوى الأرشميدية : وتنشأ من تغيرات داخلية تحدث فى كتل المياه ، ونسبب التفاوت فى درجة كثافتها . وترجع هذه التغيرات إلى عاملى التمدد والانكماش فى المياه نتيجة لتعرضها للحرارة والبرودة . وقد ترجع أيضا إلى ازدياد فى ملوحة المياه نتيجة للتبخير الشديد فى المياه السطحية مثل ما يحدث فى الجهات المدارية ، أو قد تعزى إلى نقص فى درجة الملوحة نتيجة لتدفق كميات من المياه العذبة الناشئة عن ذوبان الجليد أو هطول الأمطار الغزيرة . ولا شك فى تأثيرات هذه القوى خاصة فى إحداث التباين والتغير الأفقى والرأسى فى الأحواض المحيطية الكبيرة . *

ظاهرات النحت البحرى :
*1- الجروف البحريٍ Sea cliffs :
*عندما تتكون صخور الشاطىء من طبقات متباينة فى الصلابة فإن مياه البحر سواء أكانت أمواج أو تيارات بحرية أو تيار حركتى المد والجزر تقوم بنحت الطبقات اللينة بمعدل أسرع من الصلبة ، فتبقى هذه على شكل حائط مرتفع مشرف على مياه البحر ومواز لخط الساحل مكونة الجرف البحرى . وقد ترجع نشأة بعض الجروف لإنخفاض مستوى سطح البحر مثلا أو لإرتفاع منطقة الشاطىء التى تآكلت فيه طبقاته السفلى اللينة ، وظلت طبقاته العليا الأكثر صلابة مرتفعة قائمة الزوايا . ويزداد تآكل الطبقات اللينه من الجرف فى الشتاء عنه فى الصيف وأثناء هبوب العواصف ، وتبدأ الفوالق والشقوق فى الظهور فى صخوره ثم تنتهى بالكهوف البحرية التى تتوغل عميقا فى الصخر إلى أن تبدو الصخور الصلبة معلقة فيختل توازنها وتنهار ساقطة . ليبدأ الموج قصة جديدة لتكوين جرف جديد .. وهكذا تتراجع الجروف نحو اليابس ويتقدم البحر على حساب اليابس ويكون له سهلا تحاتيا بحريا أو رصيفا بحريا . وتتوقف سرعة تراجع الجروف على أساس بنية الصخر ودرجة مساميته ودرجة انحدارة وقوة الأمواج والرياح والأمطار وطول الفترة التى يتعرض فيها للنحت البحرى .
*2- الكهوف البحرية Marine Caves:
يرجع تكون الكهوف البحرية إلى تراجع الجروف البحرية ، إذ تتشكل هذه الكهوف على طول مناطق الضعف فى الطبقات عند قواعد الجرف ، وتنشأ عن اصطدام الأمواج بها فتتآكل الصخور القابلة للنحت مكونة نتوءات وفجوات دائرية صغيرة الحجم ، ما تلبث أن تتسع تدريجيا حتى تتحول إلى حجرات وكهوف غائرة فى حافة الجرف ، وتتميز هذه الكهوف بإتساع فتحاتها المواجهة لفعل الأمواج وتضيق كلما اتجهنا للداخل . ومع استمرار نشاط عمليات النحت البحرى يزداد عمق الكهف فى الحافة الجرفية مما يؤدى إلى انهياره ويتحول بالتالى إلى مدخل بحرى Marine inlet .*
*3- الجسور الطبيعية والأقواس والأنفاق البحرية : 
Natural bridges, marine arches and channels*
الأقواس أو الكبارى البحرية هى فجوات متقابلة محفورة فى الجروف البحرية بصورة متقابلة ، بحيث تعمل على إلتقائها معا ، ليشكلا فجوة ممتدة فى الصخر ، وترتبط هذه الفجوة عادة بمناطق الضعف فى الصخر أما 
لكون هذا الصخر ذو مقاومة ضعيفة لعوامل النحت وإما لضعف فى بنية طبقات الصخور نفسها كوجود الفواصل والشقوق . ويطلق تعبير نفق بحرى حينما تكون الكبارى الطبيعية ممتدة مسافة كبيرة داخل الكتلة الصخرية . 
*



**



**4**- المداخل البحرية Marine inlet:
*يعبر هذا المصطلح على ممر مائى ضيق يتداخل فى اليابس وكثيرا ما يتأثر بتيارات المد والجزر ، وقد ينشأ المدخل البحرى عن انهيار أسقف الكهوف البحرية أمام هجمات الأمواج ، كما ترتبط المداخل البحرية أيضا بمصبات الأنهار والأودية الجليدية . وعلى ذلك تصنف المداخل للأنماط الآتية تبعا لإختلاف نشأتها :
*أ- المداخل البحرية الإنكسارية : Faulted marine inlets*تنشأ عن الإنكسارات وخاصة إذا كان خط الإنكسار عمودى على إتجاه خط الساحل ، ويكون المدخل البحرى أكثر عمقا فى حالة الأغوار الصدعية .
*ب- المداخل البحرية الإلتوائية : Folded marine inlets*تتكون المداخل البحرية الإلتوائية نتيجة للضغط الناتج عن شد الطبقات الصخرية الملتوية مما يعمل ظهور بعض الشقوق الطولية المرتبطة بمحور الإلتواء ، فتصبح هذه الشقوق فريسة سهلة أمام هجمات الأمواج ، فيسهل إزالتها وتداخل أذرع من المياه داخل اليابس .
*ج- المداخل البحرية النهرية : Fluvial marine inletsيرتبط هذا النوع من المداخل البحرية مع مصبات الأنهار سواء أكانت دائمة الجريان أو موسمية أو حتى شبه جافة ، مثل المداخل المنتشرة غربى مرسى مطروح لأودية عجيبة والحشايفى ، وأودية الجبل الأخضر بليبيا وساحل الصومال . وقد يطلق على هذه الظاهرة تعبير المصبات النهرية الخليجية Eustuaries .
*
*5- المسلات البحرية Marine stacks - sea needles :
**وهى عبارة عن أعمدة من الصخور الناتئة كجزر فى البحر ومتاخمة للجروف البحرية ، وتنشأ عن تراجع هذه الجروف ، وتساقط أسقف الأقواس والجسور البحرية أمام هجمات الأمواج . ومصير هذه المسلات أيضا هو النحت والتآكل تماما ، على الرغم من مقاومتها لفعل النحت البحرى فترات زمنية طويلة ، إلا أنها هى الأخرى تتعرض للإنقسام والتآكل والتفتيت ، وخاصة عند مواطن الضعف الجيولوجى فى اسفلها فتعمل على نحتها بالتدريج . وقد يطلق تعبير الأعمدة البحريةMarine pillars أو المداخن البحرية Marinechimny على المسلات الطويلة المحدودة القطر .
*
*



*
*6- الرؤوس البحرية Marine headlands:
*تتكون الرؤوس البحرية والخلجان نتيجة تعرجات خطوط السواحل ، وتبرز الرؤوس داخل البحر بسبب عدة عوامل نحصرها فيما يلى :
*أ- رؤوس بحرية ليثولوجية : تنشأ عن صلابة بعض التكوينات الصخرية وصمودها أمام عوامل النحت البحرى .
ب- رؤوس بحرية تركيبية : تنشأ عن بعض التراكيب الجيولوجية مثل الثنيات ( الطيات ) وحيدة الميل Mono-clinal folds . وقد تتكون الرؤوس أيضا نتيجة الثنيات المحدبة والإنكسارات المتتدة بصورة عمودية على إتجاه خط الساحل .
ج- رؤوس بحرية تنشأ بسبب ضعف عوامل النحت البحرى الذى يحدث نتيجة ضحالة المنطقة الشاطئية ، أو نظم الرياح السائدة بالإقليم ، أو مسارات التيارات البحرية وعلاقتها بتوجيه خط الساحل وغيرها من العوامل . 
*
*7- الرصيـف البحـرى التحاتـى Wave-cut platforms :
*يرتبط تشكيل الرصيف البحرى التحاتى بتراجع الجروف صوب اليابس ، نتيجة عمليات النحت البحرى بالأمواج ، والتقويض السفلى لقواعد الجروف البحرية . وتتميز الأرصفة البحرية باستوائها نتيجة احتكاك الأمواج باسطحها ، وتنحدر بصفة عامة نحو البحر إنحدارا هينا .
*ظاهرات الإرساب البحرى :
*إن تأثير مياه البحار والمحيطات ليس تأثيرا هدميا فحسب ، وإنما هو أيضا تأثير بنائى . ومن أهم ظاهرات الإرساب البحرى :
*1- الحواجـز البحريـة Marine bars :
وهى عبارة عن سلاسل تشبهه التلال ، مغمورة تحت سطح البحر تتكون من الرواسب والمفتتات البحرية الدقيقة الحجم ، وتظهر فى صورة حواجز ممتدة فوق مستوى سطح البحر أثناء فترات الجزر . وهى تشبه فى امتدادها علامات النيم Ripple marks ، إلا أنها أكبر حجما وأقل تناسقا وانتظاما منها . وهى تتشكل فى المياه الضحلة بالقرب من خط الساحل ، وتتكون من الرمال بصفة أساسية .
*
*2- الألسنـة البحريـة Marine spits :
وهى عبارة عن تجمعات ارسابية طولية الشكل تتكون من الرمال والحصى ، وتتصل باليابس من أحد طرفيها ويمتد الأخر فى البحر ، وخاصة عند المخارج النهرية والمصبات الخليجية وفتحات البحيرات ، وكثيرا ما تتعرض أطراف الألسنة الخارجية للإنثناء فى إتجاه اليابس بما يشبه الخطاف Hook ، بسبب إنحراف الأمواج حول أطرافها ، أو بتأثير تعدد إتجاهات الأمواج بالمنطقة الشاطئية ونظرا لهدوء الأمواج على جانب اللسان المواجه لليابس ، يزداد الترسيب على هذه الأجزاء ، مما يعمل على إضافة سلسلة من الحافات والتراكمات الرملية مما يساعد على زيادة إتساعه .
*
*3- الخطاطيـف البحريـة Marine hooks :
*هى إحدى أشكال الألسنة البحرية التى تتعرض أطرافها الخارجية للإنثناء بسبب تعرضها لأتجاهات متعددة من الأمواج والتيارات المائية ، وحدوث دوامات مائية تعمل على إنحراف أطرافها نحو اليابس .


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (26 يوليو 2009)

*أثر الميـاه الجوفيـة فى تشكيل سطح الأرض*​
*عندمـا تسقط الأمطار تسلك سبيلها عبر الروافد والأنهار والمجارى المائية ليذهب فى نهاية المطاف إلى البحار والمحيطات , غير أن جزءاً منها يتسرب ويغوص فى صخور الأرض عبر الشقوق والفواصل التى قد توجد عادة فى الصخور . وإذا دققنا البحث فى أمر هذا الماء الجوى Meteoric water الذى إنتهى به المطاف إلى باطن الصخور الذى يطلق عليه فى هذه الحالة الماء الباطنى أو الماء الجوفى Underground Water . والذى قد يظهر على السطح مرة أخرى على هيئة ينابيع أو عيون . إذا دققنا البحث سوف نجد أن الماء الجوفى قد صار بعد رحلته ذا نشاط كيميائى . والسبب فى هذا النشاط الكيميائى يرجع إلى أن الماء الجوى قد أذاب بعضاً من غاز ثانى أكسيد الكربون الموجود بطبيعة الحال فى الجو . فمن المعروف أن غاز ثانى أكسيد الكربون قابل للاتحاد بالماء إذ أنهما يكونان مع وجود الأكسجين حمضاً ضعيفاً هو حمض الكربونيك.*
*هذا بالنسبة للماء الجوى , أما فيما يتعلق بالاحجار الجيرية فهى إحدى أنواع الصخور الرسوبية التى تتميز بهيئتها الطباقية , بمعنى أن الصخور الرسوبية بوجه عام والاحجار الجيرية بوجه خاص تتكون على هيئة طبقات , حيث تكونت وترسبت تلك الطبقات تباعا طبقة إثر طبقة عبر العصور الجيولوجية . وتبعاً لهذا الترسيب المتتالى نشأ نوع من الحدود الفاصلة بين الطبقات يطلق عليه مستويات التطبق أو سطوح الانفصال Bedding planes . ومن الملاحظ على الأحجار الجيرية بالإضافة إلى وجود سطوح الإنفصال , كثرة انتشار الفواصل والشقوق الرأسية على طبقات الأحجار الجيرية .*
*وإذا كانت الصخور - أيا كان نوعهـا - تتألف من أكثر من معدن , فإن الاحجار الجيرية تتميز بكونها مؤلفة من معدن واحد ، حيث يطلق عليها ؛ صخور وحيدة المعدن Mono-mineralic Rocks ؛ لأنها تحتوى على معدن رئيسى واحد ، هو معدن الكالسيت Calcite الذى يتكون - كيميائيا - من كربونات الكالسيوم ، وهذه من المركبات الكيميائية التى يسهل على الأحماض حتى الضعيفة منها التفاعل معهـا وإذابتهــا.*

*الكارســـــت Karst :*
تعد الصخور الجيرية ، صخورا مثالية يتضح فيها تأثير المياه الجوفية بشكل ملموس ظاهر سواء أكان هذا التأثير على السطح أو ما تحت السطح مما ينتج عنه عدد من الأشكال التى ترتبط إرتباطـا وثيقا بتأثير المياه الجوفية وما يتبع هذا التأثير من عمليات الإذابة وتوسيع الشقوق والفواصل والكسور التى توجد عادة فى الصخور الجيرية .
*وعلى الرغم من وجود هذه الأشكال فى مناطق كثيرة فى العالم إلا أن منطقـة الكارست Karst فى غرب يوغوسلافيا هى من أشهر المناطق التى يتضح فيها تأثير المياه الجوفية على الصخور الجيرية حتى أن كلمـة كارست أصبحت مصطلحا علميا على هذا التأثير بمعنى أن الكارست هى من الظاهرات الجيومورفولوجيـة الناتجة من تأثير المياه الجوفية على الصخور الجيرية فى المناطق المطيرة وفيما يلى أهم ظاهرات الكارست ..
*
*1 - الكهـــوف :
*إن الماء الجوفى المحمل بحمض الكربونيك قادر على إذابة الأحجار الجيرية باعتبار أن المكون الرئيسى لها هو كربونات الكالسيوم . وحين يتفاعل الأول مع الأخير فإن الأخير يتحول إلى بيكربونات الكالسيوم وهو من المواد القابلة للذوبان فى الماء .
وهذه المياه حين تتسرب من خلال الشقوق والفواصل الرأسية الموجودة فى طبقات الأحجار الجيرية فإنها تحول الكربونات إلى بيكربونات تذوب فى الماء وسرعان ما تأخذ هذه المادة الجديدة - البيكربونات الذائبة - طريقها مع سريان المياه الباطنية خلال سطوح الإنفصال تاركة وراءهـا فراغاً ما يلبث أن يزيد حجمه قدراً واتساعاً كلما توالى وأستمر تأثير المياه الباطنيـة المحملة بحمض الكربونيك على الأحجار الجيرية . وينتج عن هذا التأثير - عبر الزمن الجيولوجـى - تكون الكهوف والمغارات التى تتفاوت أحجامهـا حسب معدل تأثير حمض الكربونيك زيادةً ونقصانـاً وحسب مستوى المياه الباطنيـة وحسب تركيز الحمض نفسه ، وغير ذلك من العوامل التى تؤثر سلباً أو إيجاباً فى عملية ذوبان الصخور الجيرية.

*2 - الصواعد والهـــــوابط :
*وبعد تمام تكون الكهف وفى أثناء سريان المياه الباطنية الحاملة لحمض الكربونيك قد يحدث أن ترشح أو تنز نقطة أو بضع نقاط من هذه المياه من سقف الكهف . وقد تظل هذه النقطـة أو تلك النقاط معلقة فى السقف فترة تقصر أو تطول حتى تجف . أى أن بيكربونات الكالسيوم الذائبة تتحول بالتبخير إلى كربونات كالسيوم التىلا تذوب فى الماء . ويرجع السبب فى هذا التحول إلى تطاير غاز ثانى أكسيد الكربون الذى كان بالإضافة إلى الماء سبباً فى تكون البيكربونات الذائبـة .
*وعند ترسب الكربونات علـــى سقف الكهـــف تكون فـــى البداية أشبه بالهباءة التى لا تكاد ترى . وتسلك النقاط التالية نفس المسلك السابق من الرشح ثم الجفاف الناتج عن التبخير ثم الترسب على سقف الكهف وهكذا دواليك وعبر آلوف أو ملايين السنين تزداد كمية كربونات الكالسيوم شيئاً فشيئاً على شكل أعمدة مدلاة من سقف الكهف هابطة نحو القاع وهى تلك الأعمدة المسماه بالهوابط Stalactit* .
*وفى كثير من الأحيان يحدث أن هذه النقاط قد تكون نقاطـا ثقيلـة لا تقوى - لثقلها - على التعلق بسقف الكهف ، فتسقط على القاع ليسرى عليها ما سرى على النقاط المعلقة بالسقف من حيث الجفاف الناتج عن التبخير الذى يؤدى إلى ترسب كربونات الكالسيوم . وبتوالى تساقط مثل هذه النقاط على قاع الكهف وترسب محتواها من الكربونات يرتفع عمود من أرضية الكهف يتلمس طريقه إلى أعلى صاعدا فى إتجاه السقف مكونا الصواعد Stalagmites .
*
*3 - الأسطح الجيريــة المضرســة :
**وهـى أسطح الطبقات الجيريـة التى تظهر فيها الثقوب والحزوز الغائرة والأسطح المهلهلـة المشرشرة الناتجـة من عدم إنتظام عمليـة الإذابـة للمياه الحامضيــة . ويطلق على هذه الظاهرة أسماء محليـة فهـى البوجاز Bogaz فى يوغوسلافيا والكارن Karren فى المانيا واللابيـة Lapies *فى فرنسا .

*4 - الحفر الغائرة وبالوعات الإذابــة :
**تعتبر الحفر الوعائيـة Sink Holes أو بالوعات الإذابة Dolines *من أكثر ظاهرات الكارست انتشاراً فى العالم وهى تنشأ نتيجة لتسرب المياه الحامضية من خلال الفواصل وإذابتها لمكونات الصخر ومن *أهم أشكال هذه الحفر :
*
*أ ) بالوعـات الإذابــة* *Solution Sink Holes* :*ويتكون هذا النمط من البالوعات نتيجة لعملية الإذابة على سطح الأرض وتكوين بعض الحفر الدائرية التى تتسع شيئاً فشيئاً مع استمرار عملية الذوبان وقد تتلاحم هذه الحفر مع بعضها البعض مكونة منخفضات أكثر إتساعا ويطلق عليها فى هذه الحالة إسم بالوعة الإذابة المركبة Compound Sink Holes.
ب ) الحفر الطوليـــة كبيرة الحجـم : وهى عبارة عن حفر طوليــة الشكل كبيرة الحجم ذات جوانب شديدة الإنحدار ويطلق على هذه الحفر الطولية إسم محلى يوغوسلافى هـو بولجـى Polje *.

*أنواع الميـاه الجوفيــة :
*
*1 - الآبار الارتوازيــة**Atresian Wells*:
*ويكثر حفرها فى المناطق الجافة وشبه الجافة إلى أن يصل الحفر إلى الطبقة الحاوية للماء الجوفى والذى يختلف مستواه من مكان لآخر ومن فصل مناخـى لآخر . ويتوقف حجم الماء المتجمع فى البئر ومعدل ضخه إلى السطح على سرعـة انسياب الماء إليه وعلى سمك الطبقة الحاوية للماء ثم على المدد الذى يستمد منهـــا .*
*2 - الينابيـــــع Springs :
*وهى مناطق ينخفض سطحها عن مستوى الماء الجوفى فى الأرض المحيطة بها ومن ثم يندفع الماء على سطحها تلقائيا . وقد يتدفق الماء بصورة منتظمة أو متقطعـة على فترات ، غزيرا أو ضئيلا . كما قد يمثل المنابع العليا لبعض الأنهار كما هو الحال فى كثير من أنهار لبنان وفى نهر العاصى الذى يبدأ رحلته من ينابيع شمال بعلبك ثم يتجـه شمالا إلى أن يلتقى بالبحر المتوسط بعد رحلـة 571 كم .
*ومما يساعد على كثرة الينابيع درجـة ميل الطبقات التى تؤدى فى بعض المواقع إلى تكوين حافات صخرية صماء فى إتجاه ميل الطبقات ومن ثم إلى تجمع المياه أمامهـا وإندفاعهـا غزيرة إلى السطح ، وكذلك كثرة الشقوق Cracks والفواصل Joints وتتابع مسامية الصخور مع توفر طبقة صماء لحجر الماء أمامهـا ورفع منسوبـه ، ثو وجود السدود الرأسية Dykes من الحجر النارى الذى يعمل أيضا على حجز الماء ورفع منسوبـه .*
*3 - الفــورات الحارة Geysers*:
فمع انتشارها فى كثير من القارات وفى مختلف العروض إلا أنها تكثر فى المناطق التى تعلو تيارات الحمل فى القشرة الأرضية كما فى هاواى وأيسلنده ، وفى مناطق الحدود بين ألواح القشرة الأرضيـة ، وفى مناطق الضعف بهـا كما فى نيوزيلاندا .
وكما يكون مصدر مائهـا - وهذا هو الغالب - هو ماء المطر الذى يتسرب بعضـه تحت سطح الأرض ويذيب بعض الأملاح التى ترفع من درجـة حرارتـه ، قد يكون مصدر مائهـا الصهير نفسه والغازات المتكثفة التى تتصاعد من منطقـة الوشاح وهو مصدر يرفع كثيرا من درجـة حرارة الماء . وعلى كل فإن درجة حرارة ماء الفورات تتوقف على مدى العمق الذى تبدأ منه وعلى كمية الأملاح الذائبة فيه . وبينما يكون بعضهـا فى درجة حرارة الجسم ومما يحتمله الإنسان قد يتعدى بعضها درجة غليان الماء بكثير .
*



*​*وكثيرا ما يتصاعد مع الماء بعض الرواسب وكربونات الكالسيوم وغيرهـا من الأملاح الذائبـة . وقد يؤدى تراكمهـا على السطح بعد جفاف الماء من حولها بسبب البخر أو التسرب أو انقطاع التدفق إلى تكوين مخاريط ضئيلـة الحجم مكونة صخورا جيرية تعرف بالجيزيريت Geyserite* . 


الظاهرات الناتجـة عـن المياه الجوفيــة :
يأتى معظم الماء المتسرب إلى جوف القشرة الأرضية من الأمطـار المتساقطـة والثلوج الذائبـة ومن المياه الجارية ومن المحيطات والبحار المجاورة . وبينما يظهر بعض هذا الماس الجوفى على سطح الأرض فى بعض المواقع - حيث يمكن الانتفاع به - نتيجـة لحركة المياه فى الطبقة الحاوية له ودرجـة ميلهـا ثم بعد هذه الطبقة عن سطح الأرض . قد يقتصر فعل الحالات تعمل المياه الجوفية على خلق بعض الظاهرات الجيومورفولوجيـة والتى من *أهمها الآبار والينابيع* .
*



*
​منقول مركز سوزان مبارك للعلوم


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (26 يوليو 2009)

بهذ الموضوع الشامل عن الارض
انتظر منكم الردود والاسهامات عن الاقسام
تحياتى لكم


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (31 يوليو 2009)

ما فيش ردوووووود 
هل الموضوع لا يستحق...؟
ارجو التواصل والرد بما هو جديد


----------



## ahmad.rezk (4 أغسطس 2009)

nice work 
u really made alot of work on it, but i was hope that it introduced in inglish not in arabic , coz in field work u will use the english not arabic


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (5 أغسطس 2009)

*الصخـــــــــــور وعلـــم الطبـــــــــــــقات*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*​


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (5 أغسطس 2009)

سيدى الفاضل احمد رزق
اولا انا الملفات اللى معايا بالعربى
ثانيا موضوع (الارض) بصفة عامة للعلم وهو موضوع بالنسبة لمهندس التعدين والفلزات( تكميلى )
ثالثا انا ميال فى موضوع الجيولوجيا للعربى مع العلم ان معى( لغتين)..كما قلت لك (موضوع تكميلى..للعلم)
وفى النهاية ارجو مشاركتك معايا فى الموضوع ...وباى لغة تعجبك
تحيييييييييياتى


----------



## الجيولوجية (25 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع شيق ومفيد بنفس الوقت وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ج.ناردين (5 فبراير 2011)

رووعة ما قدمت 
متابعة معك
دمت بخير​


----------



## ج.ناردين (5 فبراير 2011)

*الوحدات الصخرية *​ 


*أعد هذه المذكرة الدكتور رشدي بن جمال تاج –كلية علوم الأرض (قسم جيولوجيا البترول والترسبات)*​



*- الوحدات الصخرية الغير نظامية **Informal rock Units*
*وهي التي لا ينطبق عليها شروط التسمية، وتستخدم لغرض محدد. ومثال علي ذلك كلمة التسلسل الطبقي **Stratigraphic Sequence** للإشارة إلي تشابة في الصفات الصخرية **Lithology** في تتابع معين من الطبقات:*
*(Evaporites sequence, Phosphates bearing sequence ……..etc)*
*وكذلك كلمة طبقة **Bed** للإشارة إلي طبقة معينة مثل:*
*(Oil bearing bed, Water bearing bed……………………etc) *

*- الوحدات الحيوية الطباقية **Biostratigraphic Units*
*وهي وحدات مبنية علي أساس التغير أو الاختلاف الراسي في المحتوي الاحفوري للطبقات. وتسمي هذه الوحدات الطباقية نسبة إلي الاحافير المتواجدة بها.*
*أ- نطاق تجمعي **Assemblage Zone*
*وهو النطاق المكون من طبقات صخرية تتميز بوجود تجمع أو صحبة من الاحافير بغض النظر عن البعد الزماني أو المكاني لهذه الاحافير حيث يسمي النطاق باسم واحدة أو أكثر من هذه الاحافير.*
*ب- نطاق مدي **Range Zone*
*وهو النطاق الذي يمثل المدي الراسي لانتشار الاحفورة الواحدة من بداية ظهورها الي اختفائها. وعادة ما تطبق عند تواجد تتابعات طبقية كبيرة، ومن المحتمل حصول تداخل بين نطاق مدى وأخر، ومن الممكن يصنف نطاق ألمدي إلي محلي أو إقليمي.*




*وحدات التزامن الاستنتاجية **Inferential Time Units*​ 

*علي عكس الوحدات الصخرية والحيوية التي تعتمد أساساً علي المشاهدة، تكون هذه الوحدات مبنية علي الاستنتاج وتنقسم إلي قسمين:-*
*1- وحدات زمنية طباقية **Time stratigraphic Units*
*وتشمل مرتبة من الأكبر: مجموعة نظم **Erathems** --------- نظام **System**--------نسق (تسلسل) **Series**------------ مرحلة **Stage**.*
*2- وحدات زمنية جيولوجية **Geologic Time Units (Echostratigraphic)*
*وتشمل مرتبة من الأكبر:*
*الدهر **Eon** ----------- حقب **Era**-------- عصر **Period** ------------ عهد **Epoch**-----------عمر **Age**.*


----------



## aidsami (5 فبراير 2011)

بورك فيكم جميعا


----------



## rand AL Khafaji (7 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا حضرة المهندس


----------



## geofarid (26 مايو 2013)

c'est pas mal des tous , merci


----------



## kacimo.samy (12 يوليو 2013)

شكرااا انشاء الله نوز منتداك ​


----------



## مسوق العرب (20 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

